# Runet - Russland bekommt sein eigenes Internet



## RyzA (2. November 2019)

Hallo!

Die Staatszensur unter Putin geht weiter. Russland bekommt jetzt ein eigenes abgeschottetes Internet das unter völliger Staatskontrolle stehen soll.

Umstrittenes Gesetz in Kraft: Putin schottet Russlands Web ab | tagesschau.de
„Runet“: „Schlimmstes zu erwarten“ – Russland schafft eigenes „Staatsinternet“ - WELT
Russland hat jetzt sein eigenes Internet

Mit dem Vorwand um sich besser vor Angriffen ausserhalb schützen zu können.
Damit steuert Russland weiter in Richtung totalen Überwachungsstaat zu.
Wie es China und einige andere Länder (leider negativ) vormachen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (2. November 2019)

Das kann man so oder so sehen. Ein staatseigener DNS service ist natürlich die totale Überwachung. Andererseits kann man den Sicherheitsaspekt nicht von der Hand weisen.
Und darüber hinaus sollten wir in Deutschland uns davor hüten, mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, wenn es um Überwachung geht.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Und darüber hinaus sollten wir in Deutschland uns davor hüten, mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, wenn es um Überwachung geht.


Es geht mir nicht darum, mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, sondern darüber zu informieren.
Wenn in Deutschland mal ein Sicherheits-Gesetz verabschiedet wird ist der Aufschrei immer groß.
Nur wenn man darauf hinweist, wie es in Russland und anderen Ländern abläuft, wird hier im Forum häufig eine Abwehrhaltung eingenommen oder es wird relativiert, teilweise sogar verharmlost.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (2. November 2019)

Das bezog sich nicht auf die Tatsache an sich, aber ich darf mal aus dem verlinkten Bericht der Tagesschau zitieren:
"Berlin mahnt Meinungsfreiheit an
Die Bundesregierung rief als Reaktion auf das Gesetz den Kreml zur Wahrung der Meinungsfreiheit auf......"

Ich bin auch kein Freund der Überwachung.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Das bezog sich nicht auf die Tatsache an sich, aber ich darf mal aus dem verlinkten Bericht der Tagesschau zitieren:
> "Berlin mahnt Meinungsfreiheit an
> Die Bundesregierung rief als Reaktion auf das Gesetz den Kreml zur Wahrung der Meinungsfreiheit auf......"


Wieso? Wir haben hier in Deutschland ja zum Glück noch Meinungsfreiheit.
Also finde ich das berechtigt.


----------



## Leob12 (2. November 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Das kann man so oder so sehen. Ein staatseigener DNS service ist natürlich die totale Überwachung. Andererseits kann man den Sicherheitsaspekt nicht von der Hand weisen.
> Und darüber hinaus sollten wir in Deutschland uns davor hüten, mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, wenn es um Überwachung geht.


In Deutschland wird aber kein friedlicher Protest niedergeknüppelt.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (2. November 2019)

Sicher, ist das gut 

Die Russen mussten schon immer unterknechtet werden.

Das begann unter den Zaren, Romanow,

danach Stalin, Chruschtschow, Breschnew usw.

Und jetzt macht halt Putin weiter ...


----------



## DIY-Junkie (2. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso? Wir haben hier in Deutschland ja zum Glück noch Meinungsfreiheit.


Noch, aber daran wird bereits fleissig geknabbert.



Leob12 schrieb:


> In Deutschland wird aber kein friedlicher Protest niedergeknüppelt.


Stuttgart 21 schon vergessen?

Nochmal, ich will hier nichts relativieren, nur die Doppelmoral anprangern.


----------



## Johnny05 (2. November 2019)

Putins Pläne , das russische Internet vom Rest der Welt abzuklemmen waren doch schon länger bekannt . Von daher ist dieser Schritt nicht wirklich überraschend . In China geht man ja einen ähnlichen Weg .


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Noch, aber daran wird bereits fleissig geknabbert.


Eher im Gegenteil, wenn man sich diese Geschichte so anguckt:Gruenen-Politikerin: Renate Kuenast muss sich ueble Beschimpfungen gefallen lassen | ZEIT ONLINE
Was im Internet von Einigen so abgelassen wird, da gehört noch viel härter durchgegriffen.

Und die Medien sind ja alle die Lügenpresse. Ganz schlimm ist das hier in Deutschland.

(damit meine ich nicht speziell dich, sondern allgemein.)


----------



## BojackHorseman (2. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eher im Gegenteil, wenn man sich diese Geschichte so anguckt:Gruenen-Politikerin: Renate Kuenast muss sich ueble Beschimpfungen gefallen lassen | ZEIT ONLINE
> Was im Internet von Einigen so abgelassen wird, da gehört noch viel härter durchgegriffen.
> 
> Und die Medien sind ja alle die Lügenpresse. Ganz schlimm ist das hier in Deutschland.
> ...



Das Künast-Urteil wird sicherlich - oder hoffentlich - kassiert werden. Es grenzt ja schon an Trollerei, dass ein Gericht im Angesicht dieses Fehlurteils extra 3 gestattet hat, Alice Weidel von den Alten Naiven für Deutschland als „Nazischlampe“ zu bezeichnen. Mit der Künast-Begründung: im Zusammenhang angemessen. Diskurs und Polemik sollten niemals synonym angewendet werden.

Was Leute wie DIY-Junkie wie so viele andere nicht versteht ist, Meinungsfreiheit ist ein Abwehrrecht gegen den Staat. Dieser darf die Meinungsfreiheit nicht einschränken. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass man für den Stuss den man los lässt, nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen werden kann. In Foren herrscht immer Hausrecht, eine Zensur findet nicht statt.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2019)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Das Künast-Urteil wird sicherlich - oder hoffentlich - kassiert werden. Es grenzt ja schon an Trollerei, dass ein Gericht im Angesicht dieses Fehlurteils extra 3 gestattet hat, Alice Weidel von den Alten Naiven für Deutschland als „Nazischlampe“ zu bezeichnen. Mit der Künast-Begründung: im Zusammenhang angemessen. Diskurs und Polemik sollten niemals synonym angewendet werden.


Auch wenn mir Alice Weidel nicht symphatisch ist, darf auch sie nicht so bezeichnet werden.



> Was Leute wie DIY-Junkie wie so viele andere nicht versteht ist, Meinungsfreiheit ist ein Abwehrrecht gegen den Staat. Dieser darf die Meinungsfreiheit nicht einschränken. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass man für den Stuss den man los lässt, nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen werden kann. In Foren herrscht immer Hausrecht, eine Zensur findet nicht statt.


Viele meinen auch immer noch im Internet, dass Meinungsfreiheit "Narrenfreiheit" bedeutet und sie sich alles erlauben dürfen.
Und wenn ich dann noch sehe, was sie in sozialen Netzwerken mit ihren echten Namen posten...  da braucht man nicht mal mehr die IP ermitteln.


----------



## BojackHorseman (2. November 2019)

Alice Weidel ist überhaupt eine interessante Person. Schweizerin, lesbisch, liiert mit einer Immigrantin aus Sri Lanka, wurde auch mal angezeigt, weil sie eine illegale Haushaltshilfe beschäftigte.

Ist aber ein Gesicht einer Partei, die LGBTQ-Rechte abschaffen möchte, Asylbewerber nach Asylien (Credits to Oliver Kalkofe) verbannen möchte und illegale Beschäftigung als Volksverrat ansieht. Sowas gibt es in allen autoritären Bewegungen. Schwache Menschen die hoffen, dass Kollaboration sie vor dem Zorn schützt, der sich schlußendlich gegen sie richten wird.

Was Runet angeht, Putin hat in Russland einfach riesige Probleme. Die Wirtschaft liegt am Boden, die Sanktionen schmerzen hart. Der Öl- und Gaspreis sind ziemlich weit unten, dabei machen sie einen Großteil des Staatshaushalts aus. Runet ist nichts anderes als eine Zensur mit anderen Mitteln. So traurig es klingt, Russen sind ein Volk, dass in Moll denkt (die „schwermütige“ Tonlage). Die sind es seit Jahrhunderten gewohnt, dass Diktatoren über sie bestimmen. Zivilgesellschaftlich ist Russland ein failed state.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2019)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Alice Weidel ist überhaupt eine interessante Person. Schweizerin, lesbisch, liiert mit einer Immigrantin aus Sri Lanka, wurde auch mal angezeigt, weil sie eine illegale Haushaltshilfe beschäftigte.
> 
> Ist aber ein Gesicht einer Partei, die LGBTQ-Rechte abschaffen möchte, Asylbewerber nach Asylien (Credits to Oliver Kalkofe) verbannen möchte und illegale Beschäftigung als Volksverrat ansieht. Sowas gibt es in allen autoritären Bewegungen. Schwache Menschen die hoffen, dass Kollaboration sie vor dem Zorn schützt, der sich schlußendlich gegen sie richten wird.


Ok, das wußte ich nicht. Passt für mich aber auch nicht wirklich zusammen.



> Was Runet angeht, Putin hat in Russland einfach riesige Probleme. Die Wirtschaft liegt am Boden, die Sanktionen schmerzen hart. Der Öl- und Gaspreis sind ziemlich weit unten, dabei machen sie einen Großteil des Staatshaushalts aus. Runet ist nichts anderes als eine Zensur mit anderen Mitteln. So traurig es klingt, Russen sind ein Volk, dass in Moll denkt (die „schwermütige“ Tonlage). Die sind es seit Jahrhunderten gewohnt, dass Diktatoren über sie bestimmen. Zivilgesellschaftlich ist Russland ein failed state.


Die Russen gehen schon auf die Straße und wünsche sich Freiheit. Aber werden immer ziemlich schnell niedergeknüppelt und weggesperrt.
Würde es nicht soviel Propaganda dort geben, würden noch viel mehr auf die Straßen gehen.
Mit dem Runet wird es wohl mit der Propaganda und Zensur noch schlimmer.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (3. November 2019)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Was Leute wie DIY-Junkie wie so viele andere nicht versteht ist, Meinungsfreiheit ist ein Abwehrrecht gegen den Staat. Dieser darf die Meinungsfreiheit nicht einschränken. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass man für den Stuss den man los lässt, nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen werden kann. In Foren herrscht immer Hausrecht, eine Zensur findet nicht statt.


Bitte maße dir nicht an, festzulegen, was ich verstehe und was nicht. Ich weiß nicht, wie du aus meinen bisherigen Aussagen in diesem Thread zu diesem Urteil kommst.
Natürlich akzeptiere ich im Sinne der Meinungsfreiheit deine Meinung, dass ich unwissend bin 

PS: Das Beschimpfen von Personen ist kein neues Phänomen. Ich bin vielleicht altmodisch, aber wenn mich jemand beschimpfen würde (kam sogar schonmal vor: Radfahrer vs. Autofahrer), dann denk ich mir: was war das gerade? Ach drauf geschissen, der hatte bestimmt nen harten Arbeitstag und der Sonnenuntergang im Herbstwald sieht einfach genial aus!"
Das gibt es schon immer, ich weiß nicht, warum das jetzt ein Problem sein soll? Nur weil das nun jeder lesen kann, ist es plötzlich strafrechtlich relevant? Dünnschiss bleibt Dünnschiss, egal ob verbal oder schriftlich im Internet. Sollen wir vielleicht in Zukunft jegliche Kommunikation überwachen, um "auffälliges Verhalten" zu ermitteln? Zumindest in Bremen gibt es ja schon Bestrebungen dazu....


----------



## BojackHorseman (3. November 2019)

Das ist keine Anmaßung, sondern Erfahrung.

Diese „Ich bin ja nicht dies und das aber Punkt Punkt Punkt“-Klientel ist im Internet weit verbreitet und sich dessen in der Regel nicht bewusst. Oft gehören sie auch zu der Klientel, die Meinungsfreiheit für sich selbst einfordert, für andere aber gern beschränkt sähe.

Strafrechtliche Relevanz ergibt sich aus den Inhalten des Veröffentlichten. Im Internet ist es nur leichter nachzuweisen, weil die Herkunft in aller Regel lückenlos nachweisbar ist, wenn ein Richter die Verfolgung anordnet. Genug Mittel hat die Justiz heute schon, aber durch die Verrohung im Internet würden die Gerichte an Tag 1 eines Hatespeech-Gesetzes sofort zusammenbrechen.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> PS: Das Beschimpfen von Personen ist kein neues Phänomen. Ich bin vielleicht altmodisch, aber wenn mich jemand beschimpfen würde (kam sogar schonmal vor: Radfahrer vs. Autofahrer), dann denk ich mir: was war das gerade? Ach drauf geschissen, der hatte bestimmt nen harten Arbeitstag und der Sonnenuntergang im Herbstwald sieht einfach genial aus!"
> Das gibt es schon immer, ich weiß nicht, warum das jetzt ein Problem sein soll? Nur weil das nun jeder lesen kann, ist es plötzlich strafrechtlich relevant? Dünnschiss bleibt Dünnschiss, egal ob verbal oder schriftlich im Internet. Sollen wir vielleicht in Zukunft jegliche Kommunikation überwachen, um "auffälliges Verhalten" zu ermitteln? Zumindest in Bremen gibt es ja schon Bestrebungen dazu....


Mit dem Unterschied, dass man im RL Zeugen benötigt, um nachzuweisen das man beleidigt wurde. Ansonsten steht es Aussage gegen Aussage.
Im Internet, sofern es nicht gelöscht/geändert wird, ist der Nachweis einfacher.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (3. November 2019)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Diese „Ich bin ja nicht dies und das aber Punkt Punkt Punkt“-Klientel ist im Internet weit verbreitet und sich dessen in der Regel nicht bewusst. Oft gehören sie auch zu der Klientel, die Meinungsfreiheit für sich selbst einfordert, für andere aber gern beschränkt sähe.


Dazu zähle ich mich nicht.


BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Strafrechtliche Relevanz ergibt sich aus den Inhalten des Veröffentlichten. Im Internet ist es nur leichter nachzuweisen, weil die Herkunft in aller Regel lückenlos nachweisbar ist, wenn ein Richter die Verfolgung anordnet. Genug Mittel hat die Justiz heute schon, aber durch die Verrohung im Internet würden die Gerichte an Tag 1 eines Hatespeech-Gesetzes sofort zusammenbrechen.


Sag ich ja, irgendwo muss man mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterschied, dass man im RL Zeugen benötigt, um nachzuweisen das man beleidigt wurde. Ansonsten steht es Aussage gegen Aussage.
> Im Internet, sofern es nicht gelöscht/geändert wird, ist der Nachweis einfacher.


Ja, richtig, aber wer würde auf die Idee kommen, jemanden anzuzeigen, weil der einen beleidigt hat?


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Ja, richtig, aber wer würde auf die Idee kommen, jemanden anzuzeigen, weil der einen beleidigt hat?


Da gibt es einige.
Es kommt wohl auch auf die Beleidigung und den Zusammenhang an. Und ob man sich kennt oder nicht. Usw.

Edit: Und noch ein Zeichen der gesellschaftlichen Verrohung im Internet ist, dass vermehrt sogar öffentlich Morddrohungen ausgesprochen werden. Sogar bei Politikern auf ihren Seiten.
Da hört der Spaß eindeutig auf.


----------



## Sierra_Hotel (3. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso? Wir haben hier in Deutschland ja zum Glück noch Meinungsfreiheit...


Das sehe ich leider etwas anders. Offiziell mag es die Meinungsfreiheit noch geben. Aber es haben ja schon Leute ihren Job (wirtschaftliche Existenz) verloren, weil sie mit den falschen Leuten zu Abend gegessen haben oder der falschen Partei einen Saal vermietet hatten. 

Auf mich wirkt Deutschland aktuell so, dass man gefälligst "die richtige Meinung" zu haben und zu äußern hat. Stellt man z. B. kritische Fragen in einen durchaus vernünftigen Umgangston wird einem schon mal die Kommentarfunktion im Onlineforum gesperrt und vorher unzählige "unbequeme Beiträge" mit dem Hinweis auf Polemik, Übertreibungen oder themenfremder Inhalt gelöscht. Das kann dann nämlich in der Masse den Eindruck erwecken, dass entweder alle einer Meinung sind oder die gelöschten Kommentare irgendein geistiger Rotz eines Pöblers war, der so oder so gelöscht werden musste.

Klar sieht man besonder auf Facebook & Co. des öfteren Kommentare, welche eindeutig in Richtung Strafanzeige oder "geistige Diarrhö" tendieren, jedoch habe ich halt wie oben beschrieben schon zu oft die Erfahrungen, auch im realen Leben, gemacht, dass Meinungen abseits der Tagespresse oft nicht gehört werden wollen und einem wieder Sachen an den Kopf geworfen werden, die auch wieder strafbewehrt sind  (Beleidigung, Verleumdung).

Die Diskussionskultur ist vergiftet worden und die meisten Leute wollen dem anderen nicht mehr so Recht zuhören, sondern vielmehr ihre eigene Meinung als Wahrheit verkaufen und um jeden Preis durchdrücken... EIne gefährliche Entwicklung wie ich finde.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2019)

Sierra_Hotel schrieb:


> Auf mich wirkt Deutschland aktuell so, dass man gefälligst "die richtige Meinung" zu haben und zu äußern hat. Stellt man z. B. kritische Fragen in einen durchaus vernünftigen Umgangston wird einem schon mal die Kommentarfunktion im Onlineforum gesperrt und vorher unzählige "unbequeme Beiträge" mit dem Hinweis auf Polemik, Übertreibungen oder themenfremder Inhalt gelöscht. Das kann dann nämlich in der Masse den Eindruck erwecken, dass entweder alle einer Meinung sind oder die gelöschten Kommentare irgendein geistiger Rotz eines Pöblers war, der so oder so gelöscht werden musste.


Man braucht sich doch nur an einfache Regeln halten. Dann wird nichts gelöscht und man wird auch nicht gesperrt.
Und wie hier schon im Thread erwähnt wurde gilt in Internetforen das Hausrecht.
Wenn jemand in deine Wohnung kommt und sich daneben benimmt, ermahnst du ihn ja auch oder schmeisst ihn wohlmöglich raus.


----------



## Sierra_Hotel (3. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man braucht sich doch nur an einfache Regeln halten. Dann wird nichts gelöscht und man wird auch nicht gesperrt.
> Und wie hier schon im Thread erwähnt wurde gilt in Internetforen das Hausrecht.
> Wenn jemand in deine Wohnung kommt und sich daneben benimmt, ermahnst du ihn ja auch oder schmeisst ihn wohlmöglich raus.


Zwischen "daneben benehmen" und "andere Sicht auf Sachverhalte bzw. Diskussionen" gibt es einen ziemlich großen Unterschied, auch das ist eine einfache Regel. Ich halte mich ja an gesitte Umgangsformen, schmeiße niemanden Dinge an den Kopf oder pöbel irgendwo rum, sondern will halt meine Sicht der Dinge auch mal argumentativ darlegen.

Ich schmeiße dich ja auch nicht aus meiner Hütte, nur weil Du eine andere Meinung zum Thema X hast oder weil Dir mein gekochtes Essen nicht schmeckt. 

Mit dem Argument "Hausrecht" kann man natürlich auch viel Schindluder treiben, z. B. kann man sich dann anderen Standpunkten verschließen, weil man nur die eine Meinung akzeptiert und hören will. Das ist zwar auch Meinungsfreiheit, grenzt jedoch schon an Verhalten eines bockigen Kleinkindes.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2019)

Sierra_Hotel schrieb:


> Zwischen "daneben benehmen" und "andere Sicht auf Sachverhalte bzw. Diskussionen" gibt es einen ziemlich großen Unterschied, auch das ist eine einfache Regel. Ich halte mich ja an gesitte Umgangsformen, schmeiße niemanden Dinge an den Kopf oder pöbel irgendwo rum, sondern will halt meine Sicht der Dinge auch mal argumentativ darlegen.


Das du dich daneben benimmst wollte ich dir auch nicht unterstellen. Ich meinte das allgemein.
Solange man sachlich diskutiert sollte es auch keine Probleme geben. 



> Ich schmeiße dich ja auch nicht aus meiner Hütte, nur weil Du eine andere Meinung zum Thema X hast oder weil Dir mein gekochtes Essen nicht schmeckt.


Aber wenn dir jemand vor die Füße kotzt.



> Mit dem Argument "Hausrecht" kann man natürlich auch viel Schindluder treiben, z. B. kann man sich dann anderen Standpunkten verschließen, weil man nur die eine Meinung akzeptiert und hören will. Das ist zwar auch Meinungsfreiheit, grenzt jedoch schon an Verhalten eines bockigen Kleinkindes.


Das hat mit Kleinkindern gar nichts zu tun. Überall in der Gesellschaft gibt es Hausrechte und die werden auch vom Großteil der Gäste und Besucher so akzeptiert.


----------



## hellobello25 (3. November 2019)

DNS Zensur gibts in Österreich auch schon
Ohne Staatseigenen DNS

So lange es keine IP sperren gibt ist es noch zu verharmlosen aber wer weis was da noch alles mitgeloggt wird
So darf man sich wohl nur mehr mit guten VPN in Russland aufhalten oder man sieht den Kerker von innen


----------



## Verak (4. November 2019)

Ryza, entweder hast du eine rosarote Brille auf oder du weißt nicht wovon du redest. Mal einige Beispiele wie dein tolles "demokratisches" Deutschland die letzten Jahrzehnte so funktioniert. Begann schon mit dem öffentlichen Widerstand der Wiederbewaffnung der Bundeswehr in den '50er, ging dann weiter mit den Protesten gegen den Vietnamkrieg in den  '60er, Hausbesetzungen von Altbauten in den '70er, bürgerliche Großdemos gegen den Ausbau des Fraports, Wendland, Wackersdorf gegen Atommüllendlager, PershingII Atomwaffen Stationierung in den '80er und zuletzt hätten wir da noch die Occupy Bewegung, Stuttgart21 oder auch die Proteste gegen die Braunkohle Förderung.

Und du meinst hier wirklich mit dem Finger auf Russland zeigen zu wollen und das es bei uns ja alles anders und besser laufen würde, wie dort ? Hier ein Beispiel aus den '80er wie es damals ablief. Du weißt das es bei uns ein Generalstreikverbot gibt ? hier wird und läuft es nicht anders wie im Rest der Welt, vor allem dann wenn der Pöbel nicht mehr so spurt, wie einige wenige es wollen.

*Atom-Streit in Wackersdorf | ARD Reportage 2017 | HQ Doku*


----------



## seahawk (4. November 2019)

Schützt vor Angriffen aus den USA und vor falscher Meinungsmache durch westliche Medien. Sehr gut!


----------



## Leob12 (4. November 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Schützt vor Angriffen aus den USA und vor falscher Meinungsmache durch westliche Medien. Sehr gut!


Wtf?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2019)

Verak schrieb:


> Ryza, entweder hast du eine rosarote Brille auf oder du weißt nicht wovon du redest. Mal einige Beispiele wie dein tolles "demokratisches" Deutschland die letzten Jahrzehnte so funktioniert. Begann schon mit dem öffentlichen Widerstand der Wiederbewaffnung der Bundeswehr in den '50er, ging dann weiter mit den Protesten gegen den Vietnamkrieg in den  '60er, Hausbesetzungen von Altbauten in den '70er, bürgerliche Großdemos gegen den Ausbau des Fraports, Wendland, Wackersdorf gegen Atommüllendlager, PershingII Atomwaffen Stationierung in den '80er und zuletzt hätten wir da noch die Occupy Bewegung, Stuttgart21 oder auch die Proteste gegen die Braunkohle Förderung.
> 
> Und du meinst hier wirklich mit dem Finger auf Russland zeigen zu wollen und das es bei uns ja alles anders und besser laufen würde, wie dort ? Hier ein Beispiel aus den '80er wie es damals ablief. Du weißt das es bei uns ein Generalstreikverbot gibt ? hier wird und läuft es nicht anders wie im Rest der Welt, vor allem dann wenn der Pöbel nicht mehr so spurt, wie einige wenige es wollen.
> 
> *Atom-Streit in Wackersdorf | ARD Reportage 2017 | HQ Doku*


Du kannst ja mal in Russland demonstrieren.
Dann wachst du mit Beulen am Kopf irgendwo im Knast auf.
Und wirst schlimmstenfalls noch ins Arbeitslager geschickt.


----------



## Verak (4. November 2019)

Befasst euch doch mal bitte damit wie unsere Welt funktioniert und schaut euch Dokus und Berichte, die abseits vom Mainstream laufen, an. Das was in Russland läuft hat alles seinen Grund. Auch wenn wir hier andere "Normen" gewöhnt sind, geht es dort einzig und allein um die Eindämmung des Einflusses von Außen. Befasst euch mal mit der Causa Chodorkowski und dessen Werdegang nachdem _Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion. Was anderes läuft auch nicht mit Nawalny und das Russland entsprechende Maßnahmen unternimmt, hängt weniger mit der Unterdrückung des eigenen Volkes zusammen, als wie um die Kontrolle des Netzes ansich.

Gab vor einigen Jahren dahingehend auch eine sehr geile Doku über Martin Armstrong, der über Putin und dessen Werdegang zum Präsidenten berichtete. Die Doku hieß "Der Pi-Code" und offenbarte die aggressive Agenda die vom Westen nachdem Zusammenbruch der UDSSR gefahren wurde. Ziel ist es bis dato die Kontrolle Russlands mit westlich gesinnten Machthabern zu sichern. Bzw. überall dort wo wir als Westen wirtschaftliche Interessen haben. Gab da auch von Arte über Chodorkowski eine sehr gute Doku, oder auch das Tian'anmen 1989 eine CIA Operation war.

Schau dir bitte diese Dokus und Berichte als Grundlage an und wir können dann gerne nochmals über das diskutieren was in Russland vorsich geht. Wenn du die Martin Armstrong Doku haben möchtest kann ich dir diese gerne per wetransfer zukommen lassen. Die Arte Doku über die CIA Operationen in Peking konnte ich mir leider nicht sichern. Abr gibt diesbezüglich auch genug Material im Netz, wenn man genauer danach sucht.



> "Wenn ein Diktator stürzt haben sie das geplant wie eine gut geführte Werbekampagne. Eine Handvoll Strategen exportiert das Know-how dafür dorthin, wo es gebraucht wird."
> 
> In dieser Reportage des Weltjournals vom 11.5.2011 im ORF2 werden die Hintergründe der letzten Revolutionen in der arabischen Welt und weltweit beleuchtet. V.a. die Verbindungen zu den USA sind sehr interessant und werden gar nicht erst geleugnet. -
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvQojv9zJog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qpw5qIZ7QeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CGQ-TIV7ZOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2019)

Ok danke für die Links.
Ich werde mir das mal in Ruhe alles angucken.
Ist ja nicht so das ich meinen Horizont nicht erweitern will.


----------



## Verak (4. November 2019)

Ja mach das und da ist auch keine Sputnik oder RT Propaganda dabei. Alles Beiträge die auch bei uns im TV liefen. Nur halt nicht im Mainstream oder halt zu Zeiten wo der Großteil im Bett liegt oder arbeitet. Ansonsten klick auch mal auf meine Goethe Zitat Signatur, dort kommst du auf meinen Youtube Kanal und findest einen Bruchteil von dem wo mit ich mich die letzten mehr als 10 Jahre befasst habe. 

Ich finde auch nicht alles in Ordnung was in Russland passiert, aber das was passiert hat alles seine Gründe. Denn Russland sitzt auf den größten Rohstoffvorkommen der Welt und daran will der Westen schon seit Napoleon.

Wenn du irgendwelche Fragen hast, dann immer her mit.

*edit*
Die dreiteilige Dokureihe über die CIA kannst du dir als Grundlage dann auch noch reinziehen.

*CIA von innen #1-3 - Die ersten Jahre: Geheimaktionen HD Doku 2015
**
CIA von innen #2-3 - Kalter Krieg: Gescheiterte Mission HD Doku 2015*
*
CIA von innen #3-3 - Terror: Der neue Feind HD Doku 2015*




> Von den ersten Bohrungen im Jahr 1860 bis zum Irak-Krieg war und ist das Erdöl der wahre Motor der tragischen Geschichte des 20. Jahrhunderts. Die durch BP im Golf von Mexiko verschuldete Ölpest zeigt, wie sehr die Wirtschaften der Industriestaaten und der Schwellenländer wider aller offiziellen Erklärungen vollkommen vom Erdöl abhängen. Die zweiteilige Dokumentation lüftet in Gesprächen mit wichtigen politischen und wirtschaftlichen Akteuren einige Schleier dieser geheimnisumwobenen Geschichte.
> 
> Die Rivalität zwischen dem Amerikaner Rockefeller und den Brüdern Alfred und Ludvig Nobel prägte von Anfang an die Erdölindustrie. Der Erste Weltkrieg wurde hauptsächlich dank der Öltransporte von Rockefellers Standard Oil Company (New Jersey) gewonnen. Als der amerikanische Magnat 1916 von der Unterzeichnung des geheimen Sykes-Picot-Abkommens und der britisch-französischen Aufteilung des Nahen Ostens erfuhr, dessen schwarzes Gold er ausbeuten wollte, setzte er die Lieferungen aus. 1928 besiegelten die Erdölmagnaten durch ein Abkommen, dessen Inhalt bis 1952 geheim blieb, die Aufteilung der weltweiten Lagerstätten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (4. November 2019)

Man kann den Matrix-Insassen nicht helfen. Sie brüllen RT, auch wenns gar nicht die Quelle ist, schotten sich ab und  öffnen zitternd bild.de. Man ist Querulant, Gegner des Westens und schließlich Nazi. Alles geht den Bach runter, das ist es nicht wert. Nur wegen so ein paar stupider Bekloppter, die 1 und 1 nicht zusammenzählen können, denn könnten sie es, bräuchte man ihnen keine Nachhilfe zu geben.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2019)

Und wer darf sich jetzt durch deine wirren Beleidigungen angesprochen fühlen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. November 2019)

Zur Überschrift:
Das Netz heißt bestimmt Ru*s*net -  a la Kiewer Ruß.

@ Verak:

Warst Du mal in Rußland oder ist das alles nur Hörensagen?



> aber das was passiert hat alles seine Gründe.


Ja klar.
Der postkommunistische KGB-Abteilungsleiter will seine Macht sichern.
Zensur kommt da sehr Recht.


----------



## Andrej (5. November 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Zur Überschrift:
> Das Netz heißt bestimmt Ru*s*net -  a la Kiewer Ruß.



Die "Kiewer Ruß", hieß einfach Rus und nicht "Kiewer". Die "Kiewer Rus" ist eine historische Bezeichnung, für einen historischen Zeitabschnitt. 
Genauso wie wir "Byzanz" sagen und nicht "West Rom", denn "Ost Rom" gab es ja nicht mehr - ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt.

Zum Netz:
Das Runet wird genauso scheitern, wie der Versuch "Telegram" zu  blockieren von RosKomNadsor. Die haben schon tausende von Seiten  blockiert, ohne dass sie Telegram geschadet haben. Die Menschen werden  einfach mehr VPNs nutzen, obwohl diese verboten sind.
Runet ist nichts weiteres als ein Versuch Staatsgelder zu veruntreuen. Denn viele russche Internetexperten haben diese Idee, von einem abgeschirmten Internet als viel zu kostspielig und nicht machbar bezeichnet.
Denn sie meinen, wenn schon China es nicht schaft mit ihren Milliarden das Netz ganz abzuschierme, dann wird auch Russland scheitern.

Zu Putin:
Freut euch, dass Putin an der Macht ist. Denn er emöglicht es, dass russische Oligarchen sich mit aus Russland gestohlenem Geld Jachten in deutschen Werften für 400 Millionen Euro bauen können - das sind doch Arbeitsplätze!
Dass sie sich Luxus Autos von deutschen Herstellern kaufen,  dass sie sich in deuschen Krankenhäusern opperieren lassen, sich Wohnungen kaufen in Deutschland und Urlaub in den Alpen machen. Viele Menschen in Deutschland und der EU leben von solchem Abschaum, der das eigene Land beklaut, um seinen Kindern und Verwandten ein schönes Leben im Westen/Europa zu ermöglichen.
Die meiten Kinder von russischen Politikern leben in Europa. Eine Tochter von Putin in den Niederlanden, die Tochter un die "Ex-Frau" von Peskow, dem Regierungssprecher in Frankreich und eine weitere "Ex-Frau" in London - die Listen könnte man unendlich fortsetzen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. November 2019)

Andrej schrieb:


> Die "Kiewer Ruß", hieß einfach Rus und nicht "Kiewer". Die "Kiewer Rus" ist eine historische Bezeichnung, für einen historischen Zeitabschnitt.


 Ich hab das als Staatsgebiet von Ur-Rußland gelernt.
Aber da gehen die Lehrbücher weit auseinander.



Andrej schrieb:


> Genauso wie wir "Byzanz" sagen und nicht "West Rom", denn "Ost Rom" gab es ja nicht mehr - ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt.


 Das hab ich wiederum genau so gelernt.


----------



## DKK007 (6. November 2019)

Russland: Putin fordert Wikipedia-Alternative  | tagesschau.de

Wie war das in China, wenn man nach "Wahrheit" gesucht hat. "Das Ergebnis für die Wahrheit kann ihnen nicht angezeigt werden".
Und bei "Pressefreiheit": "Bitte bleiben Sie zu Hause wir holen sie gleich ab."


----------



## seahawk (6. November 2019)

Wenn man sieht wie westliche Geheimdienste und Medien versuchen Russland zu destabilisieren, dann ist das eine gute Idee. Wiki in der heutigen Version ist viel zu amerikanisch dominiert und viel zu pro-westlich.


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. November 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn man sieht wie westliche Geheimdienste und Medien versuchen Russland zu destabilisieren, dann ist das eine gute Idee. Wiki in der heutigen Version ist viel zu amerikanisch dominiert und viel zu pro-westlich.


Bitte was? Es sind ja eher russische Trollgruppen die sich über das Netz herne mal in Wahlen einmischen.

Wenn Russland sein eigenes Netz bekommt, keine Russen mehr im Multiplayer?


----------



## DaStash (6. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit dem Vorwand um sich besser vor Angriffen ausserhalb schützen zu können.
> Damit steuert Russland weiter in Richtung totalen Überwachungsstaat zu.
> Wie es China und einige andere Länder (leider negativ) vormachen.


Google-Statistik: Wie die Deutschen Zensur-Vizeweltmeister wurden - SPIEGEL ONLINE
SXSW: Das Internet wird zum Intranet - Digital - Sueddeutsche.de

So what?! Zensur unter dem Deckmantel der eigenen Rechtsstaatlichkeit findet doch überall statt. Russland selber entzieht dadurch von der Abhängikeit Dritter/ großer marktbeherschender US Unternehmen. Ein "freies" Netz gibt es doch schon lange nicht mehr. Was wir jetzt sehen ist kein lokales sondern ein globales Problem, dass sich immer weiter ausbreitet.

MfG


----------



## DIY-Junkie (6. November 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Bitte was? Es sind ja eher russische Trollgruppen die sich über das Netz herne mal in Wahlen einmischen.



Achso, das würden westliche Gesellschaften natürlich nie tun. *hust* B. Jelzin *hust*
Und wenn es schneller gehen muss, macht man das auch gern mal radikaler (Salvador Allende).


----------



## DaStash (6. November 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Achso, das würden westliche Gesellschaften natürlich nie tun. *hust* B. Jelzin *hust*
> Und wenn es schneller gehen muss, macht man das auch gern mal radikaler (Salvador Allende).


Nene also das machen immer nur die Pösen also die Russen, Chinesen und Kopftuchträger. Auf keinen Fall würde irgend ein demokratisch, westlich zivilisiertes Land so etwas machen oder *panischlach* an Internetknotenpunkten sitzen und den ganzen Traffic abfangen, tzzz ne. Diese Aluhüte wieder.^^ 

MfG


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2019)

DaStash schrieb:


> Google-Statistik: Wie die Deutschen Zensur-Vizeweltmeister wurden - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> SXSW: Das Internet wird zum Intranet - Digital - Sueddeutsche.de
> 
> So what?! Zensur unter dem Deckmantel der eigenen Rechtsstaatlichkeit findet doch überall statt. Russland selber entzieht dadurch von der Abhängikeit Dritter/ großer marktbeherschender US Unternehmen. Ein "freies" Netz gibt es doch schon lange nicht mehr. Was wir jetzt sehen ist kein lokales sondern ein globales Problem, dass sich immer weiter ausbreitet.
> ...


Naja, wenn es um strafrechtlich Relevante Inhalte und deren Verfolgung geht, finde ich das schon berechtigt.
Besonders wenn es um schwere Straftaten geht.
Das hat aber nichts mit Manipulation von Inhalten und Propaganda zu tun.

Und noch was... von wegen Russland muß sich angeblich durch Angriffe ausserhalb schützen: macht aber selber aktiv mit. Sabotageversuche durch Hackerangriffe - und Einschleusung von Computerviren in diverse westliche Instutitionen und Firmen. Durch die Geheimdienste.
Gezielte Manipulationen von Newsmeldungen in sozialen Netzwerken und angeblich auch der Eingriff in die US-Wahlen. Das ist ja bis heute noch nicht geklärt.

Russland verfolgt auch nur seine Interessen und dabei ist ihm jedes Mittel Recht.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (6. November 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und bei "Pressefreiheit": "Bitte bleiben Sie zu Hause..."



"Russlands Außenamt hat die Verbannung russischer Diplomaten und Journalisten von der Globalen Konferenz für Medienfreiheit in London kommentiert. Das Hauptziel ist laut dem russischen Außenminister Sergej Lawrow, universelle Freiheitsstandards zu verwässern sowie das Einführen einer politischen Zensur."
Moskau kommentiert Verbannung russischer Medien von Londoner Konferenz ueber Pressefreiheit  - Sputnik Deutschland


----------



## Verak (6. November 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Russland: Putin fordert Wikipedia-Alternative  | tagesschau.de
> 
> Wie war das in China, wenn man nach "Wahrheit" gesucht hat. "Das Ergebnis für die Wahrheit kann ihnen nicht angezeigt werden".
> Und bei "Pressefreiheit": "Bitte bleiben Sie zu Hause wir holen sie gleich ab."



Sieht doch mit Wikipedia nicht anders oder besser aus:

Wikipedia-Autor warnt: Man sollte dem Lexikon nicht alles glauben | STERN.de

Wikipedia in der Kritik: Die Entwurzelung des Wissens - Debatten - FAZ

Wikipedia auf dem Weg zum Orwellschen Wahrheitsministerium | Telepolis



RyzA schrieb:


> Russland verfolgt auch nur seine Interessen und dabei ist ihm jedes Mittel Recht.



und ist bei uns nicht der Fall ? bei uns geht der Generalbundesanwalt im Fall der NSA und dem abhören unserer Politiker her und stellt das Verfahren und die Ermittlungen ein. Was glaubst du was los gewesen wäre wenn das durch China oder Russland passiert wäre. Souveränität sieht anders aus.

NSA-Affaere: Ermittlungen zu Merkels Handy eingestellt | ZEIT ONLINE

dazu siehe auch diese tolle Doku zum Thema, schon witzig mit was für zweierlei Maß hier gemessen wird, gerade auch im Hinblick des 5G Netzes durch Huawei




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JELJ68XqzGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2019)

Verak schrieb:


> Sieht doch mit Wikipedia nicht anders oder besser aus:
> 
> Wikipedia-Autor warnt: Man sollte dem Lexikon nicht alles glauben | STERN.de
> 
> ...



Und im Brockhaus früher das Wissen war 100% sicher?
Legst du dafür deine Hand ins Feuer?
Wo soll sich der normale Bürger denn sonst so einfach informieren?




> und ist bei uns nicht der Fall ? bei uns geht der Generalbundesanwalt im Fall der NSA und dem abhören unserer Politiker her und stellt das Verfahren und die Ermittlungen ein. Was glaubst du was los gewesen wäre wenn das durch China oder Russland passiert wäre. Souveränität sieht anders aus.
> 
> NSA-Affaere: Ermittlungen zu Merkels Handy eingestellt | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> ...


Das andere keine ******** bauen sage ich ja nicht. Das mit dem NSA Skandal war auch sehr unschön.


----------



## DaStash (6. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und im Brockhaus früher das Wissen war 100% sicher?
> Legst du dafür deine Hand ins Feuer?
> Wo soll sich der normale Bürger denn sonst so einfach informieren?


 Im Brockhaus konnte nicht jeder Depp reinschreiben also ja.


> Das andere keine ******** bauen sage ich ja nicht. Das mit dem NSA Skandal war auch sehr unschön.


Es geht hier um die Stigmatisierung typischer Feindbilder. Das was "der Westen" macht ist kein deut besser. Wer ungeschönt das ganze Internet abhört, Angriffskriege durch Lügen legitimiert(Irak 2) steht auf der gleichen Stufe wie die hier Bezichtigten. Meine Meinung.^^

MfG


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2019)

DaStash schrieb:


> Im Brockhaus konnte nicht jeder Depp reinschreiben also ja.


Bei Wikipedia auch nicht.
Kannst ja mal probieren da Unsinn ohne Quellenangaben reinzuschreiben.
Das wird gar nicht freigegeben.


----------



## Lexx (6. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei Wikipedia auch nicht.
> Kannst ja mal probieren da Unsinn ohne Quellenangaben reinzuschreiben.
> Das wird gar nicht freigegeben.


Das stelle ich mal in Frage. 

Was österreichische (und deutsche) Politiker, Wirtschaftsmagnaten und
"systemrelevante" Unternehmen und Banken betrifft, braucht man sich nur
die Versionhistorie ansehen und die IPs abchecken bzw. wer Berechtigungen 
zur Eintragsänderung besitzt. Und wer hinter den Agenturen "ver/steckt" /wird,
die sich Berechtigungen kaufen. Da werden dir die Ohren schlackern.

Kann aber auch nicht jeder.

Schade, dass Wiki auch nicht mehr das ist, was es mal war.
Geschätzt auch schon unterwandert, inkriminiert, verunreinigt..
Teilweise sabotiert.

Bisschen so, wie sich damals in Second Life die Firmen mit horrenden 
Linden-Einsatz Inseln gekauft haben.

Aber so ist das heute im Internet.
Vielleicht wärs besser, wieder auf den 48-bändigen Brockhaus zurückzukehren.
Oder persönliche, verlässliche, vertrauenswürdige und überprüfte, überprüfbare, 
nachvollziehbare Quellen. (Eine Seltenheit, wenn nicht gar Unmöglichkeit, in der
modernen sekundenschnellen Sharinggesellschaft, die keine Zeit und Gelegenheit 
mehr hat, über etwas nachzudenken, zu sinnieren..)

Wem vertraust du?


----------



## DaStash (7. November 2019)

Das sprichst du ein großes Problem an. Um den entgegen zu wirken ist es ratsam seine Informationen aus diversen Quellen zu beziehen.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (7. November 2019)

Lexx schrieb:


> Aber so ist das heute im Internet.
> Vielleicht wärs besser, wieder auf den 48-bändigen Brockhaus zurückzukehren.



Genau, die gute alte Zeit, als man Informationen über viele Dinge gar nicht bekommen hat, dazu in ne Bibliothek fahren musste oder in einem (meist bereits veralteten) Lexikon nachschlagen konnte (und sie dann erst nicht bekommen hat.

Informationstechnisch ist es momentan quasi ein goldenes Zeitalter. Man bekommt viele Informationen, muss sie aber manchmal erst selbst auf Glaubhaftigkeit prüfen. Ja mag sein, dass auch bei Wiki irgendwelche Gruppierungen versuchen sich ihre eigenen Fakten zurecht zu legen. Dann schaut man eben noch nach ner Alternativquelle. 

Früher hat es die Möglichkeit schlicht nicht gegeben und wer jetzt glaubt, dass in der Vergangenheit die Macher von Lexika gänzlich neutral und ohne irgendwelche eigene Meinung waren und sich diese nie in den Artikeln niedergeschlagen hätte, der ist naiv! Blöd nur, dass es dann meist keine so einfach erreichbare weitere Quelle gab und man mit dem was da stand einfach leben musste.

Es gibt und gab nie völlig neutrale Informationen, aber heute kann man sich jede Information durch verschiedene Quellen, die einfach zu erreichen sind selbst zu einem guten Stück verifizieren. 

Umso kritischer, wenn in einer gelenkten Demokratie (was für eine leere Worthülse für ein in Wirklichkeit doch recht unfreies System) die Informationsfreiheit einschränkt indem ein eigenes und sicher auch frei von unliebsamen Fakten Nachschlagewerk aufbauen will. Oder auch ein eigenes Netz schafft um auch mehr Kontrolle zu haben was da so passiert. Meinungsfreiheit passiert da dann jedenfalls nicht mehr in einem nennenswerten Maß - kritische Stimmen auch nicht mehr...


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2019)

Lexx schrieb:


> Wem vertraust du?


Wenn ich hier so manche Sachen im Forum lese, braucht man bald gar keiner Quelle mehr vertrauen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Um den entgegen zu wirken ist es ratsam seine Informationen aus diversen Quellen zu beziehen.


Mache ich ja sowieso. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Früher hat es die Möglichkeit schlicht nicht gegeben und wer jetzt glaubt, dass in der Vergangenheit die Macher von Lexika gänzlich neutral und ohne irgendwelche eigene Meinung waren und sich diese nie in den Artikeln niedergeschlagen hätte, der ist naiv! Blöd nur, dass es dann meist keine so einfach erreichbare weitere Quelle gab und man mit dem was da stand einfach leben musste.
> 
> Es gibt und gab nie völlig neutrale Informationen, aber heute kann man sich jede Information durch verschiedene Quellen, die einfach zu erreichen sind selbst zu einem guten Stück verifizieren.


Eben!


----------



## scorplord (7. November 2019)

DaStash schrieb:


> Google-Statistik: Wie die Deutschen Zensur-Vizeweltmeister wurden - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> SXSW: Das Internet wird zum Intranet - Digital - Sueddeutsche.de
> 
> So what?! Zensur unter dem Deckmantel der eigenen Rechtsstaatlichkeit findet doch überall statt. Russland selber entzieht dadurch von der Abhängikeit Dritter/ großer marktbeherschender US Unternehmen. Ein "freies" Netz gibt es doch schon lange nicht mehr. Was wir jetzt sehen ist kein lokales sondern ein globales Problem, dass sich immer weiter ausbreitet.
> ...



Links aber selbst auch gelesen? Bin jetzt nur durch den Spiegel Online Link aber der widerspricht dir eher. 95% der Anfragen geschätzt sind wegen gerichtlichen Anliegen oder vermutlich GEMA Anfragen (die 70 YT Anfragen vermutlich fast alle).


----------



## DaStash (7. November 2019)

bei "ungebprüften" Verdachtsfällen wird auch gesperrt/abgeschaltet/ zensiert und genau da hakt es. Nichts mehr mit "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten". Das ist auch Zensur, wenn ohne genaue Prüfung und richterlicher Feststellung Inhalte präventiv gefiltert werden.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (7. November 2019)

Es ist aber schon ein Unterschied ob etwas gesperrt wird weil da ggf Urheberrechte verletzt werden (ob und inwiefern das sinnig ist kann jeder für sich entscheiden) oder ob etwas gesperrt wird, weil der Inhalt bzw die geäußerte Meinung dem Staat (wer auch immer das im Zweifelsfall ist) nicht passt!

In Deutschland kann jeder seine Meinung und auch seine Kritik äußern, solange er damit niemanden beleidigt o.ä. ohne das er dafür staatliche Repressalien zu befürchten hat.  Das ist in Russland und vielen anderen Ländern völlig anders und qualitativ auch etwas völlig anderes wie ein (möglicherweise auch ungerechtfertigter) Urheberrechtsverstoß der durch eine Sperrung vereitelt wird.


----------



## Verak (7. November 2019)

Bei uns muss doch mittlerweile der Staat schon gar nichts mehr an Meinung zensieren, das macht der Großteil doch schon jeden Tag von selbst und ein jeder der dahingehend Kritik am derzeitigen Status Quo hier übt. Wird entsprechend angegangen als auch ausgegrenzt und das bei allen Themen die von der Mainstream Meinung abweichen. Dirk Müller hat diesbezüglich einen sehr tollen Kommentar vor einigen Tagen gepostet.

Aber so funktioniert halt teile und herrsche. Schade das dies kaum einer hier erkennt. Gerade im Hinblick die Dinge auf Grundlage unserer ignoranten Lebensweise und dessen Konsequenzen, kritisch zu hinterfragen. Aber so läuft's halt seit eh und je und genau deshalb dreht sich auch immer wieder das Rad der Geschichte von vorne für uns. Ohne das wir aus der Geschichte und unseren Fehlern zuvor etwas gelernt hätten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vn3P7DawHjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Denn ich bin der Meinung das wir alle hier, sowie in den restlichen Industriestaaten, rein gar nichts aus zwei Weltkriegen gelernt haben. Geschweige denn allem was davor war und wir mit den Schwellenländern inkl. Russland wieder an selbigen Punkt stehen wie schon 1939, 1914, 1815 usw. usf.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2019)

Verak schrieb:


> Bei uns muss doch mittlerweile der Staat schon gar nichts mehr an Meinung zensieren, das macht der Großteil doch schon jeden Tag von selbst und ein jeder der dahingehend Kritik am derzeitigen Status Quo hier übt. Wird entsprechend angegangen als auch ausgegrenzt und das bei allen Themen die von der Mainstream Meinung abweichen.


Naja, bei den ganzen Trollen und Aluhutträgern im Netz ist das kein Wunder.
Vor allem meinen gerade die den absoluten Durchblick zu haben und beharren auf ihren Standpunkten.
Wenn jemand sachlich diskutiert ist da ja in Ordnung und seriöse Quellen dabei nennt.
Aber es gibt auch sehr viel Dreck im Internet.
Manche fühlen sich nur noch zu solchen Seiten hingezogen und beschimpfen dann noch unsere Medien als Lügenpresse.


----------



## Verak (7. November 2019)

Aufgrund meines Wissenstandes und weil ich mittlerweile ansatzweise weis wie die Welt und unser tägliches Disneyland funktioniert, zweifel ich zum Beispiel auch die offizielle 9/11 Version an. Vor allem dann wenn sich ehemalige ranghohe Generäle vor die Kameras stellen und darüber berichten das sie vertrauliche Pentagon Papiere gelesen haben, wo es darum geht den gesamten mittleren Osten zu destabilisieren und sich die dortigen Energieressourcen unter den Nagel zu reißen.

Und wenn man mal mit gesunden Menschenverstand dies alles, was seitdem bis dato passiert ist, rekapituliert. Wegen 3000 Toten, was keine Frage schlimm war, ganze Regionen mit Millionen Toten zu destabilisieren. Da muss man dann kein Verschwörungstheoretiker oder Aluhutträger sein, das dies nicht mal ansatzweise in irgendeiner Relation steht, entsprechend vorzugehen und sich dann Jahre danach noch hinzustellen und zu meinen das man keine Ahnung hatte das sich dies alles so entwickeln würde. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn man diese Machthaber und Gruppen Jahrzehnte zuvor noch für die eigenen Interessen unterstützt hat.

Bin ich jetzt auch ein Aluhutträger auf Grundlage dieser Fakten, weil ich der Meinung bin, das 9/11 mit allen Konsequenzen bis dato, entsprechend geplant war ? Ich glaube mittlerweile rein gar nichts mehr, was uns hier jeden Tag aufgetischt und verkauft wird und ist im Grunde auch nur die Kausalität der eigenen ignoranten Lebensweise von uns allen. Dementsprechend unterstütze und bestätige dieses System auch nicht mehr, indem ich alle vier Jahre meine Verantwortung und meine Stimme an der Wahlurne abgebe.

Könnt ja mal überlegen was dies alles mit Syrien, dem Iran und zuletzt mit dem IS und allem was davor war zu tun hat. Aber dazu müsste man sich halt mit den Hintergründen befassen und dies alles benötigt entsprechende Zeit und Geduld. Solltet ihr euch auch nehmen, denn es geht um euer Leben mit allen Konsequenzen und nichts anderem.

Hier findet ihr übrigens den Ausschnitt mit General Clarke den ich oben erwähnt und an den ARTE Beitrag hier gehängt habe. Die Party ist bald vorbei und einige wenige freuen sich mal wieder über unsere dämliche Ignoranz, das Spiel wie immer mitgespielt zu haben. Wenn es bald mal wieder darum geht, wer das größere Stück vom weltweiten Kuchen abbekommt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CGQ-TIV7ZOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. November 2019)

Verak schrieb:


> Bei uns muss doch mittlerweile der Staat schon gar nichts mehr an Meinung zensieren, das macht der Großteil doch schon jeden Tag von selbst und ein jeder der dahingehend Kritik am derzeitigen Status Quo hier übt. Wird entsprechend angegangen als auch ausgegrenzt und das bei allen Themen die von der Mainstream Meinung abweichen.



Das ist ja typische Opferhaltung a la AFD...

Es ist also Zensur und ein Zeichen dafür, dass wenn man seine freie Meinung äußert und dafür von anderen, die diese Meinung nicht teilen Kontra bekommt weil deren freie Meinung nunmal eine andere ist. Man muss in einer Demokratie damit leben, dass einem widersprochen wird. Schließlich haben andere auch das Recht auf eine freie Meinungsäußerung!

Bei der AFD wird dann daraus der Mythos, dass man nicht mehr alles sagen dürfe und es sich schon wieder wie in der DDR anfühlt (witzigerweise von jemandem geäußert, der die DDR gar nicht selbst erlebt hat). Dabei wird verkannt, dass in anderen, weniger freien Ländern das Stricken an einem solchen Mythos daran scheitern würde, dass sie für ihre sehr harsch vorgetragene Kritik an der Regierung nicht ohne folgen für sie persönlich (Knast, staatl. Repressalien usw) äußern könnten. Insbesondere in Russland, an die sie sich gerne anbiedern wäre sowas gegen Putin nicht möglich...

Wobei natürlich nicht nur die Rechten gerne so argumentieren, sondern oftmals auch Verschwörungstheoretiker und ähnliche. 

Ja klar, je abseitiger eine Meinung ist und je vehementer sie vorgetragen wird, desto mehr Gegenwind schlägt einem entgegen. Das muss man aber in einer Demokratie aushalten! Oder ist es Zensur, wenn einem Widersprochen wird? Ich meine nicht!


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2019)

Verak schrieb:


> Aufgrund meines Wissenstandes und weil ich mittlerweile ansatzweise weis wie die Welt und unser tägliches Disneyland funktioniert, zweifel ich zum Beispiel auch die offizielle 9/11 Version an. Vor allem dann wenn sich ehemalige ranghohe Generäle vor die Kameras stellen und darüber berichten das sie vertrauliche Pentagon Papiere gelesen haben, wo es darum geht den gesamten mittleren Osten zu destabilisieren und sich die dortigen Energieressourcen unter den Nagel zu reißen.
> 
> Und wenn man mal mit gesunden Menschenverstand dies alles, was seitdem bis dato passiert ist, rekapituliert. Wegen 3000 Toten, was keine Frage schlimm war, ganze Regionen mit Millionen Toten zu destabilisieren. Da muss man dann kein Verschwörungstheoretiker oder Aluhutträger sein, das dies nicht mal ansatzweise in irgendeiner Relation steht, entsprechend vorzugehen und sich dann Jahre danach noch hinzustellen und zu meinen das man keine Ahnung hatte das sich dies alles so entwickeln würde. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn man diese Machthaber und Gruppen Jahrzehnte zuvor noch für die eigenen Interessen unterstützt hat.
> 
> Bin ich jetzt auch ein Aluhutträger auf Grundlage dieser Fakten, weil ich der Meinung bin, das 9/11 mit allen Konsequenzen bis dato, entsprechend geplant war?


Achso, du vertrittst also auch die hanebüchene "Theorie" das die USA selber die Anschläge geplant hatten?
Das wurde doch schon seit Jahren x mal durchgekaut im Netz und widerlegt.

Die Kriege danach, die Einmärsche in Afghanistan und im Irak waren ein Fehler. Aber die Anschläge wurden von Al Quaida geplant und ausgeführt.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Achso, du vertrittst also auch die hanebüchene "Theorie" das die USA selber die Anschläge geplant hatten?



Halt nicht widersprechen, das ist für ihn bestimmt Zensur! Böse...


----------



## Verak (7. November 2019)

Was wollen wir hier bitte da noch drüber diskutieren. Schaut euch doch das politische Klima und die Gesellschaften Europaweit an. Wo wird da bitte noch miteinander diskutiert und dies auf allen politischen Seiten. Ja ich denke und glaube das da ein Masterplan hinter der gesamten Entwicklung bis dato steckt und das dieser mit den Anschlägen am 11.09.2001 begann.

Hast du dir mal die Beiträge die ich hier bisher geteilt habe angeschaut ? du hast nicht einmal ansatzweise einen Plan davon zu was die westlichen Geheimdienste fähig sind und wie sich die Interventionen im mittleren Osten und Nordafrika auf die Entstehung des islamischen Terrors ausgewirkt haben und allem was damit zusammenhängt. Wenn du dir den Kram angucken würdest den ich bisher gepostet habe, wüsstest du das es nicht mal ansatzweise verkehrt ist daran zu zweifeln das 9/11 so abgelaufen ist, wie es uns offz. weis gemacht wurde.

Hier ich kann dich mit Material zu scheißen damit du dir eine objektive Meinung darüber bilden kannst. Musst du dir halt nur alles angucken und ansatzweise deinen gesunden Menschenverstand benutzen. Aber ist halt mit Arbeit und Zeit verbunden, als wie sich jeden Tag seine Meinung vom Mainstream entsprechend vorkauen und uns erzählen zu lassen wer unser täglich Feind ist. 

Was genau an 9/11 passierte weis ich nicht. Was ich weis ist das die offz. Version die sie uns verkauft haben mit allen darauf folgenden Entwicklungen vorne und hinten nicht passt. Denn ohne 9/11 hätten sie uns niemals die Interventionen im mittleren Osten und alles was danach passierte verkaufen können und wenn man sich dann noch damit befasst das Syrien und der Iran seit dem kalten Krieg Verbündete von Russland sind und Russland mit Tartus in Syrien den einzigen Mittelmeerhafen besitzen, sowie das Syrien mit eine der stärksten Armeen im mittleren Osten besitzt, die im Ernstfall dem schiitischen Iran bei einer militärischen Konfrontation mit dem Westen zur Hilfe gekommen wären, von Russland mal ganz abgesehen. Sofern sie denn Schwarzmeerhafen auf der Krim, den es schon seit Katharina der Großen im 18. Jahrhundert gibt, weiterhin besitzen.

Der Westen und Saudi-Arabien mit den dummen Bauern des IS, genügend Idioten gefunden haben um die Sache mit Syrien und dem Iran entsprechend in unserem Sinne zu erledigen. Ging halt alles nicht so ganz auf mit dem Putsch eines demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten in der Ukraine. Russland sitzt immer noch mit seinem Schwarzmeerhafen auf der Krim, der Westen konnte sich nicht die Rohstoffreichen Gebiete der Ost-Ukraine unter den Nagel reißen und auch Syrien sowie der Iran ist nicht in unsere westlichen Hände gefallen. 

Aber haben wir als dumme kleinen Konsumenten die von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung haben, nichts mit alldem zu tun. Während wir jeden Tag bei BP, Shell, Esso, Total tanken fahren, jedweden scheiß an Waren sowie Genuß- und Lebensmitteln vom anderen Ende der Welt konsumieren und Inlandsflüge oder Wochenendtrips in Europa für unter 20€ machen. Die Faust in unsere ignorante Fresse kann bald wieder nicht feste genug sein und ich geb mir hier den Kopffick mit euch ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TM_QlhadKQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jzAZEFvHsQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tb6Dmo09rBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jEohV5bBo4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. November 2019)

Ist es nicht genug Beweis für die Meinungsfreiheit bei uns, dass du deine Thesen hier verbreiten kannst? Darum ging es nämlich zu Anfang...

Deine Filmchen sind ganz net, den einen oder anderen kenne ich schon. Allerdings finden sich für praktisch jede Verschwörungstheorie im Netz ähnliche Filmchen in denen einem vermeintlich seriös erklärt wird, dass die Regierenden per Impfungen und / oder Chemtrails die Bevölkerung ausrotten oder zumindest eindämmen wollen, die Welt eine Scheibe ist oder ähnlich krudes Zeug. Mancher fällt drauf rein, die meisten jedoch nicht.
Das bei 9/11 nicht alles so war, wie es die öffentliche Version darstellt... Geschenkt, dass ist bei jeder Darstellung ob von staatlicher Seite oder privatwirtschaftlich oder ganz privat so. Daraus aber eine globale Verschwörung von zig Staaten und Organisationen deren Geheimhaltung über Jahrzehnte über alle Regierungswechsel aller Beteiligter Staaten und Führungswechsel der beteiligten Organisationen aufrecht erhalten werden kann ist eine ganz andere Sache...


----------



## Verak (7. November 2019)

Ich kann nur deshalb hier meine Meinung noch sagen, weil es den Großteil der Konsumsklaven da draußen eh nicht juckt. Mal schauen wie es bald aussieht wenn die Party vorbei ist und der vermeintlich lockere "liberale" CDU/Grüne/SPD Wähler hier nicht mehr sein tägliches Disneyland auf Kosten der restlichen Welt vorfindet.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. November 2019)

Die "Konsumsklaven" könnten dich, selbst wenn sie es jucken würde nicht an deiner Meinungsäußerung hindern. Viel wichtiger ist aber, dass du auch nach kruden Äußerungen keine Angst haben musst von Polizei, Geheimdienst, Schlägertrupps oder was auch immer aus dem Verkehr gezogen zu werden. Du wirst auch nicht zufällig Opfer eines Attentat oder mit irgendwelchen Anklagen überzogen um dann weggesperrt zu werden.
Das ist der kleine aber feine Unterschied zwischen einem freien Land und dem was z. B. in Russland passieren könnte.


----------



## Verak (7. November 2019)

Mal schauen was von deinem tollen "freiheitlich demokratischen" Deutschland hier noch übrig bleibt, wenn es nicht mehr wie bisher läuft. Wir kennen die Hintergründe nicht wieso und weshalb in Russland so agiert wird. Ich gehe davon aus das dahinter der Einfluss des Westens, auf die Opposition steckt. Um mit entsprechende Softpower wie in der Ukraine oder in so vielen anderen Ländern der Welt, ein zu unseren Gunsten passender Regime Change vollzogen werden soll.

Das da Russland und dessen Führung entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreift, finde ich zwar nicht ok und auch Putin mit seiner Oligarchen Truppe, ist im Grunde auch nichts anderes wie bei uns mit den oberen 1 Prozent. Aber solang wir als Westen die Kontrolle über Russland und dessen Rohstoffe erlangen wollen, verstehe ich Putins vorgehen und würde auch jedwede Opposition im Keim ersticken wenn ich wüsste das diese, wie bei Chodorkowski oder Jelzin, die Rohstoffe und dessen Gewinn in die Taschen des Westens fließen würde.

So wie in Afrika, dem mittleren Osten, in teilen Asiens oder in Südamerika und wie da die Menschen leben, brauche ich wohl nicht erwähnen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (7. November 2019)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die "Konsumsklaven" könnten dich, selbst wenn sie es jucken würde nicht an deiner Meinungsäußerung hindern. Viel wichtiger ist aber, dass du auch nach kruden Äußerungen keine Angst haben musst von Polizei, Geheimdienst, Schlägertrupps oder was auch immer aus dem Verkehr gezogen zu werden. Du wirst auch nicht zufällig Opfer eines Attentat oder mit irgendwelchen Anklagen überzogen um dann weggesperrt zu werden.
> Das ist der kleine aber feine Unterschied zwischen einem freien Land und dem was z. B. in Russland passieren könnte.


Warum sollten immer die Russen schuld sein? Warum sollten sie bei heller Sonne einen Journalisten ermorden, wo sie doch wissen, was dann am nächsten Tag in den Medien zu finden ist? Die Logik dahinter fehlt vollständig.
Fakt ist doch, daß Leute, die wissen, wer auf Epsteins Insel war, Selbstmord begehen. In den USA springen außerdem jede Menge Zeugen vor den Zug.

Beispiel für Selbstmord:
"* The Allbright case. On June 28, 1985, Raymond P. Allbright, 50, of Mountain Home was found in his yard dead of gunshot wounds. Allbright had been arrested the night before on charges of theft. Malak ruled his death a suicide.


But Allbright had been shot five times; all five shots were in the chest. The weapon was a high-powered pistol. “We think,” says Maggie Hall, Allbright’s ex-wife, “he was murdered.”"

Hier noch mehr:
Clinton'''s Ties to Controversial Medical Examiner Questioned - Los Angeles Times


----------



## Cleriker (7. November 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Bitte maße dir nicht an, festzulegen, was ich verstehe und was nicht. Ich weiß nicht, wie du aus meinen bisherigen Aussagen in diesem Thread zu diesem Urteil kommst.
> Natürlich akzeptiere ich im Sinne der Meinungsfreiheit deine Meinung, dass ich unwissend bin
> 
> PS: Das Beschimpfen von Personen ist kein neues Phänomen. Ich bin vielleicht altmodisch, aber wenn mich jemand beschimpfen würde (kam sogar schonmal vor: Radfahrer vs. Autofahrer), dann denk ich mir: was war das gerade? Ach drauf geschissen, der hatte bestimmt nen harten Arbeitstag und der Sonnenuntergang im Herbstwald sieht einfach genial aus!"
> Das gibt es schon immer, ich weiß nicht, warum das jetzt ein Problem sein soll? Nur weil das nun jeder lesen kann, ist es plötzlich strafrechtlich relevant? Dünnschiss bleibt Dünnschiss, egal ob verbal oder schriftlich im Internet. Sollen wir vielleicht in Zukunft jegliche Kommunikation überwachen, um "auffälliges Verhalten" zu ermitteln? Zumindest in Bremen gibt es ja schon Bestrebungen dazu....


Gehts noch? 

Nur weil man einen schlechten Tag hat darf man rauskotzen was man will, oder wie? Nö! Wenn man einen schlechten Tag hat kann man sich dennoch am Riemen reißen, muss es sogar erst recht. Macht es den Tag besser, einem anderen seinen zu versauen, oder gar seine Selbstwahrnehmung dauerhaft zu schädigen? Ja vielleicht sogar ihn psychisch krank zu machen, weil er das nicht verarbeiten kann? Man weiß doch überhaupt nicht was das bewirkt? Vielleicht lenkt es ihn danach gedanklich So ab, dass er einen Unfall verursacht und sonst was passiert. Nein, niemand hat das Recht einfach andere nieder zu machen. 

Schon mal was von Anstand gehört? Von Benehmen, oder gar Erziehung? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (8. November 2019)

Verak schrieb:


> Ich kann nur deshalb hier meine Meinung noch sagen, weil es den Großteil der Konsumsklaven da draußen eh nicht juckt. Mal schauen wie es bald aussieht wenn die Party vorbei ist und der vermeintlich lockere "liberale" CDU/Grüne/SPD Wähler hier nicht mehr sein tägliches Disneyland auf Kosten der restlichen Welt vorfindet.



Wir erleben gerade den Zerfall des westlichen Empires und der westlichen Wertegesellschaft. Dieses gesellschaftliche Schneeballsystem liegt in den letzten Zügen und wird bald in einem großen Knall verrecken.


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. November 2019)

Das Ende ist nah.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (8. November 2019)

Besser als nichts.


----------



## Adi1 (8. November 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Das Ende ist nah.



Definitiv


----------



## DIY-Junkie (8. November 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Gehts noch?
> 
> Nur weil man einen schlechten Tag hat darf man rauskotzen was man will, oder wie? Nö! Wenn man einen schlechten Tag hat kann man sich dennoch am Riemen reißen, muss es sogar erst recht. Macht es den Tag besser, einem anderen seinen zu versauen, oder gar seine Selbstwahrnehmung dauerhaft zu schädigen? Ja vielleicht sogar ihn psychisch krank zu machen, weil er das nicht verarbeiten kann? Man weiß doch überhaupt nicht was das bewirkt? Vielleicht lenkt es ihn danach gedanklich So ab, dass er einen Unfall verursacht und sonst was passiert. Nein, niemand hat das Recht einfach andere nieder zu machen.
> 
> ...



Herzlich willkommen in der Realität! Ich hab nirgends behauptet, dass ich das gut finde und im übrigen kann ich die bisherigen Beleidigungen meinerseits gegen andere an einer Hand abzählen. Mir zu unterstellen, dass ich keinen Anstand habe, zeigt nur, dass du meinen Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen hast.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist ja typische Opferhaltung a la AFD...


Ich hab mich schon gefragt, wann das kommt. Ich bin dafür, Godwin's Law auf die AfD zu erweitern.
Es wäre geradezu erfrischend, mal eine Diskussion ohne zu erleben. Und ironischerweise konterkarierst du damit deine gesamte Aussage. Man kann zwar alles sagen, wird aber immer wieder in Schubladen gesteckt, die in der breiten Masse sozial geächtet sind und damit ist der Ofen dann aus.


----------



## Vallja60 (8. November 2019)

Manchmal frage ich mich ob es reicht  Meldungen die man im Internet (natürlich mundgerecht(die Meinung des jeweiligen Leser bestätigend) serviert bekommt einfach hier als eigene Meinung weiterzugeben. Meiner MEINUNG nach sollte man um sich ein Urteil zu erlauben zumindest beide Seiten anhören. Da die wenigsten hier überhaupt mal in Russland waren, bzw Russisch verstehen hier ein paar Tipps und Informationen:
Die Russen welche ich kenne wissen dass nicht alles Gold ist was sie in ihren Medien hören. Daher schauen sie nicht nur Nachrichten in den eigenen Sendern sondern durchaus auch ausländische Sender. In der Gegend von Kaliningrad ist beispielsweise Deutsch 1. / Englisch 2. Fremdsprache. Was die wenigsten Politiker wissen ist dass Russland nicht Moskau oder Petersburg ist. Der überwiegende Teil ist Landbevölkerung. Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie Bauern welche teilweise in kilometer entfernten Höfen wohnen sich zum Demonstrieren treffen. Oder vielleicht am Weissen Meer währen ihre Rentiere Gras fressen sich über zensiertes Internet aufregen. 
Russland hat ganz andere Probleme: erinnert sich noch Jemand an die Kubakrise? Wie sich die Amerikaner über die Stationierung von Raketen aufregten? Dann habe ich eine Hausaufgabe für euch: Kauft euch mal eine Weltkarte und kreuzt mal die Nachbarländer Russlands an in denen Amerika keine Raketen stationiert hat(Viele Kreuze  werdet ihr nicht machen müssen). Die Nato ist inzwischen 10 mal stärker aufgerüstet als Russland. Dennoch muss sie immer weiter  aufrüsten da Russland sie so fürchterlich bedroht. Übrigens viele Internetlinks welche ich von Russen geschickt bekomme funktionieren bei mir erstmal nicht . Erst nachdem ich mit VPN ein anderes Land vorgaukle kann ich die Seiten laden. Sogar die ersten Bilder meiner Enkelin nach deren Geburt wurden auf deutscher Seite ausgefiltert weil sie auf einer Russischen Cloud lagen ( vermutl. war Diese für die NSA nicht einsehbar)...


----------



## Cleriker (8. November 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen in der Realität! Ich hab nirgends behauptet, dass ich das gut finde und im übrigen kann ich die bisherigen Beleidigungen meinerseits gegen andere an einer Hand abzählen. Mir zu unterstellen, dass ich keinen Anstand habe, zeigt nur, dass du meinen Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen hast.



So, jetzt mal durchatmen, okay?
Wo schreibe ich denn dass du den nicht hast? Mir ging's darum dass wenn sich in deiner Gegenwart jemand so verhält, für dich ein schlechter Arbeitsplatz eine plausible Erklärung darstellt und du ihn nicht auf sein Benehmen hinweist. Also ganz falsch interpretiert.
Dass mit den Beleidigungen deinerseits gegen andere verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Stand davon irgendwo etwas? Also nicht in meinem post.
Dass du es gut fändest schrieb ich auch nicht, siehe weiter vorn. 
Wurst, da hast du mich falsch verstanden, oder ich mich ungeschickt ausgedrückt, oder beides.

Aber! Was soll das mit der Realität? Also was heißt das jetzt hier? Dass ich in meiner Gegenwart kein Benehmen von anderen verlangen darf? Ich persönlich würde direkte Beleidigungen nicht einfach hinnehmen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (8. November 2019)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich ob es reicht  Meldungen die man im Internet (natürlich mundgerecht(die Meinung des jeweiligen Leser bestätigend) serviert bekommt einfach hier als eigene Meinung weiterzugeben. Meiner MEINUNG nach sollte man um sich ein Urteil zu erlauben zumindest beide Seiten anhören. Da die wenigsten hier überhaupt mal in Russland waren, bzw Russisch verstehen hier ein paar Tipps und Informationen:
> Die Russen welche ich kenne wissen dass nicht alles Gold ist was sie in ihren Medien hören. Daher schauen sie nicht nur Nachrichten in den eigenen Sendern sondern durchaus auch ausländische Sender. In der Gegend von Kaliningrad ist beispielsweise Deutsch 1. / Englisch 2. Fremdsprache. Was die wenigsten Politiker wissen ist dass Russland nicht Moskau oder Petersburg ist. Der überwiegende Teil ist Landbevölkerung. Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie Bauern welche teilweise in kilometer entfernten Höfen wohnen sich zum Demonstrieren treffen. Oder vielleicht am Weissen Meer währen ihre Rentiere Gras fressen sich über zensiertes Internet aufregen.
> Russland hat ganz andere Probleme: erinnert sich noch Jemand an die Kubakrise? Wie sich die Amerikaner über die Stationierung von Raketen aufregten? Dann habe ich eine Hausaufgabe für euch: Kauft euch mal eine Weltkarte und kreuzt mal die Nachbarländer Russlands an in denen Amerika keine Raketen stationiert hat(Viele Kreuze  werdet ihr nicht machen müssen). Die Nato ist inzwischen 10 mal stärker aufgerüstet als Russland. Dennoch muss sie immer weiter  aufrüsten da Russland sie so fürchterlich bedroht. Übrigens viele Internetlinks welche ich von Russen geschickt bekomme funktionieren bei mir erstmal nicht . Erst nachdem ich mit VPN ein anderes Land vorgaukle kann ich die Seiten laden. Sogar die ersten Bilder meiner Enkelin nach deren Geburt wurden auf deutscher Seite ausgefiltert weil sie auf einer Russischen Cloud lagen ( vermutl. war Diese für die NSA nicht einsehbar)...


Die Urbanisierung Rußlands beträgt 75 %.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. November 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schon gefragt, wann das kommt. Ich bin dafür, Godwin's Law auf die AfD zu erweitern.
> Es wäre geradezu erfrischend, mal eine Diskussion ohne zu erleben. Und ironischerweise konterkarierst du damit deine gesamte Aussage. Man kann zwar alles sagen, wird aber immer wieder in Schubladen gesteckt, die in der breiten Masse sozial geächtet sind und damit ist der Ofen dann aus.



Ich habe dich in keine Schublade gesteckt, sondern seine Methodik benannt bzw wer diese gerne nutzt. Dazu eben AFDler und Verschwörungstheoretiker als Beispiel genannt. Das er in einer dieser Ecken steht hat er selbst offen gezeigt. Wie er zur AFD steht weiß ich nicht, ist mir persönlich auch egal. 

Die Methodik die Meinungsfreiheit als nicht mehr vorhanden zu erklären, sich dabei (im übrigen folgenlos) eben dieser zu bedienen um dann Kritik als Beweis dafür anzuführen, dass es eben keine Meinungsfreiheit mehr existiert und man nicht mehr alles sagen könne, wird eben u.a. von diesen beiden Gruppen benutzt. Jeder, der geradeaus denken kann merkt, dass da ein Logikfehler drin ist...


----------



## Vallja60 (8. November 2019)

Ich nehme stark an dass du noch nie in Russland warst. Bei deiner Urbanisierung sind jede Menge 20-Einwohnerdörflein ohne öffentliche Verkehrsmittel mitgezählt. Oder wie stellst du dir Ortschaften bei 9 Einwohner pro Quadratkilometer vor? Wenn man die Grossstädte abzieht wird es sehr dünn auf dem Land (auch vom Einkommen her). Übrigens ich stelle mir immer mal wieder vor wie es wohl wäre wenn Merkel ein Land das die Hälfte der Welt umspannt regieren würde... 
Aber zurück zum Thema Zensurfreiheit in Deutschland: Ist es nicht so dass die Nato mit der Ukraine ein Abkommen darüber geschlossen hat dass alle Berichte aus der Ukraine vorher von Dieser abgesegnet werden müssen?
Und ist es nicht so dass Dies in jedem Krisengebiet zwingend so sein muss um dem Gegner keine wichtigen Taktischen Informationen zukommen zu lassen ? Man erinnere sich nur mal wie sich die Amerikaner aufregten als zu Beginn ihrer Friedensmission in Afganistan unzensierte Bilder, auf denen die Ausrüstung ihrer Soldaten zu sehen war, um die Welt gingen? 
Oder Zeitungen : Eine Zeitung die ausgewogen und neutral berichten wollte wäre innerhalb kürzester Zeit pleite. Sie wählen aus den Nachrichtenagenturen die Meldungen aus (genauso wie das Internet) welche sich gut verkaufen und die Auflage steigern. Selbst in renommierten Zeitungen wird ein Sexskandal jeden Bericht über ein paar Tote in Afgansistan rauskicken. In Deutschland darf zwar vieles gedruckt werden aber die Wenigsten nehmen sich die Zeit die Berichte ganz durchzulesen und darüber NACHZUDENKEN ob die Meldungen überhaupt plausibel sind. Schon in der Schule sind Jene die Sachen hinterfragen die Buhmänner. Auswendig das Sprüchlein aufsagen welches der Lehrer hören will führt zum Ziel. Warum sollten solch erzogene Menschen im späteren Leben dann Sachen kritisch hinterfragen ?  Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und auf 8 verschiedenen Fernsehsendern Nachrichen gesehen.
Auf Allen 8 wurde der gleiche Film mit dem gleichen Komentar gesendet auf dem ein Ukrainischer Mitbürger erzählte dass er gesehen hätte wie ein paar Tataren verprügelt worden wären. Na wenn 8 Nachrichtensender dies sagen muss es ja wohl stimmen....


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. November 2019)

Vallja60 schrieb:


> Ich nehme stark an dass du noch nie in Russland warst. Bei deiner Urbanisierung sind jede Menge 20-Einwohnerdörflein ohne öffentliche Verkehrsmittel mitgezählt. Oder wie stellst du dir Ortschaften bei 9 Einwohner pro Quadratkilometer vor?


Urbanisierung heißt Verstädterung. So ein Dörfchen zählt zum Landleben. Wo fängt bei dir die Urbanisierung an? Bei einer Mütze auf dem Kopf?  Rußland ist kein zurückgebliebenes Land und hat ein so großes BIP wie Deutschland. 





Vallja60 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Grossstädte abzieht wird es sehr dünn auf dem Land (auch vom Einkommen her). Übrigens ich stelle mir immer mal wieder vor wie es wohl wäre wenn Merkel ein Land das die Hälfte der Welt umspannt regieren würde...
> Aber zurück zum Thema Zensurfreiheit in Deutschland: Ist es nicht so dass die Nato mit der Ukraine ein Abkommen darüber geschlossen hat dass alle Berichte aus der Ukraine vorher von Dieser abgesegnet werden müssen?
> Und ist es nicht so dass Dies in jedem Krisengebiet zwingend so sein muss um dem Gegner keine wichtigen Taktischen Informationen zukommen zu lassen ? Man erinnere sich nur mal wie sich die Amerikaner aufregten als zu Beginn ihrer Friedensmission in Afganistan unzensierte Bilder, auf denen die Ausrüstung ihrer Soldaten zu sehen war, um die Welt gingen?
> Oder Zeitungen : Eine Zeitung die ausgewogen und neutral berichten wollte wäre innerhalb kürzester Zeit pleite. Sie wählen aus den Nachrichtenagenturen die Meldungen aus (genauso wie das Internet) welche sich gut verkaufen und die Auflage steigern. Selbst in renommierten Zeitungen wird ein Sexskandal jeden Bericht über ein paar Tote in Afgansistan rauskicken. In Deutschland darf zwar vieles gedruckt werden aber die Wenigsten nehmen sich die Zeit die Berichte ganz durchzulesen und darüber NACHZUDENKEN ob die Meldungen überhaupt plausibel sind. Schon in der Schule sind Jene die Sachen hinterfragen die Buhmänner. Auswendig das Sprüchlein aufsagen welches der Lehrer hören will führt zum Ziel. Warum sollten solch erzogene Menschen im späteren Leben dann Sachen kritisch hinterfragen ?  Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und auf 8 verschiedenen Fernsehsendern Nachrichen gesehen.
> Auf Allen 8 wurde der gleiche Film mit dem gleichen Komentar gesendet auf dem ein Ukrainischer Mitbürger erzählte dass er gesehen hätte wie ein paar Tataren verprügelt worden wären. Na wenn 8 Nachrichtensender dies sagen muss es ja wohl stimmen....


Die Sache ist die in Deutschland: Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen darf man verbreiten, was man will. Da aber die Schreiberlinge zum größten Teil links-grün sind (oder sich dafür halten), findet eine Selbstzensur in bestimmten Fragen statt. Und da sie alle von Washington aus "betreut" werden, steht auch meist nur drin, was Washington gefällt bzw. billigt. Es besteht also ein Spinnennetz in den Medien, die Aushöhlung der Pressefreiheit war bisher nicht erforderlich. Und da auch die Rechten, wie etwa die Bild, oder gar die Freie Welt, brav die von den USA ernannten "Interimspräsidenten" anerkennen, wird das auch so bleiben. 
Da kommt Rußland dann im Zuge des neuen Kalten Krieges natürlich schlecht weg. So werden angeblich zugelassene Demos aufgelöst, Teilnehmer in Scharen inhaftiert. Tatsächlich aber überziehen einige Teilnehmer die Dauer der Demos und werden dann von der Polizei  festgenommen, identifiziert und mit einem Bußgeldbescheid nach Hause geschickt. Das ist nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit in Rußland.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (9. November 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal durchatmen, okay?
> Wo schreibe ich denn dass du den nicht hast? Mir ging's darum dass wenn sich in deiner Gegenwart jemand so verhält, für dich ein schlechter Arbeitsplatz eine plausible Erklärung darstellt und du ihn nicht auf sein Benehmen hinweist. Also ganz falsch interpretiert.
> Dass mit den Beleidigungen deinerseits gegen andere verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Stand davon irgendwo etwas? Also nicht in meinem post.
> Dass du es gut fändest schrieb ich auch nicht, siehe weiter vorn.
> ...



Ok, entschuldigung, dann habe ich dich wohl wirklich missverstanden. Mir gings darum, dass ich diese Dinge eben ignoriere, weil sich darüber aufzuregen nichts bringt (vor allem nicht für mich) und auf Diskussionen habe ich in diesen Situationen keine Lust. Wenn dich jemand beleidigt, ist gerade das Kleinhirn am Werk, da nützen Argumente meist wenig.
Natürlich wäre es mir lieber, wenn man stets respektvoll miteinander umgeht, die Realität sieht aber leider oft anders aus.

Um auf meine ursprüngliche Meinung zurückzukommen: wenn wir Beleidigungen nun im Internet unter Strafe stellen, müssten wir das auch im analogen Raum tun. Und das find ich irgendwie ... unrealistisch 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich habe dich in keine Schublade gesteckt, sondern seine Methodik benannt bzw wer diese gerne nutzt. Dazu eben AFDler und Verschwörungstheoretiker als Beispiel genannt. Das er in einer dieser Ecken steht hat er selbst offen gezeigt. Wie er zur AFD steht weiß ich nicht, ist mir persönlich auch egal.
> 
> Die Methodik die Meinungsfreiheit als nicht mehr vorhanden zu erklären, sich dabei (im übrigen folgenlos) eben dieser zu bedienen um dann Kritik als Beweis dafür anzuführen, dass es eben keine Meinungsfreiheit mehr existiert und man nicht mehr alles sagen könne, wird eben u.a. von diesen beiden Gruppen benutzt. Jeder, der geradeaus denken kann merkt, dass da ein Logikfehler drin ist...


Soweit kann ich dir folgen. Aber der Vergleich mit der AfD muss trotzdem nicht sein. Es trägt nichts zum Gewicht deiner Argumentation bei, wenn du ehrlich bist. Was aber passiert, ist, dass du damit jemandem implizit ein gewisses Meinungsbild unterstellst. Nach dem Motto: "das ist eine AfD Position, damit ist nicht nur das konkrete Argument schlecht, sondern die Person an sich unglaubwürdig".
Leider erlebe ich diese Form von Totschlagargumentation in den letzten Jahren öfter. Beispiel gefällig?
In einer Diskussion um die Energieerzeugung ließ ich in einem Nebensatz fallen, dass ich es nicht gut finde, dass teilweise Wald abgeholzt wird, um Windräder aufzustellen. Als Antwort darauf bekam ich sinngemäß folgendes: "Ach du bist gegen Windkraft? Dann bist du wohl auch so ein Kohle und Kernenergieverfechter?....."
Das Eine hat mit dem anderen überhaupt nichts zu tun, sondern es dient nur dazu, Schubladen zu bedienen.

Das war es, was ich meinte. Auch wenn man alles sagen kann, muss man mittlerweile gut aufpassen, sonst findet man sich sofort in einer Defensivposition wieder.

Zum Thema: Zählt sowas eigentlich auch als Zensur?
Fefes Blog


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Um auf meine ursprüngliche Meinung zurückzukommen: wenn wir Beleidigungen nun im Internet unter Strafe stellen, müssten wir das auch im analogen Raum tun. Und das find ich irgendwie ... unrealistisch


Das hatte ich hier schon mal im Thread geschrieben: Auch im "echten Leben" ist das nicht einfach erlaubt.
Nur der Nachweis ist schwerer.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. November 2019)

Einerseits ist das kritisch, andererseits ist es evtl ich der erste richtige Schritt in Russland, das Internet in einen Nicht-Straffreien Raum zu verwandeln.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. November 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Einerseits ist das kritisch, andererseits ist es evtl ich der erste richtige Schritt in Russland, das Internet in einen Nicht-Straffreien Raum zu verwandeln.


Yeah keine Homosexuellen Mehr, keine Minderheiten, keine Kritik gegen Putin.


----------



## BojackHorseman (11. November 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Einerseits ist das kritisch, andererseits ist es evtl ich der erste richtige Schritt in Russland, das Internet in einen Nicht-Straffreien Raum zu verwandeln.



Das Internet war nie ein straffreier Raum. Wer das Gegenteil behauptet oder glaubt, hat sich nicht mit der Thematik auseinander gesetzt.


----------



## Verak (12. November 2019)

Diskussionen auszuweichen, einen anderen zu diffarmieren und auszugrenzen indem man ihm mit der Verschwörungstheoretiker, Aluhutträger oder Nazikeule kommt hat nicht wirklich was mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun. Weil man glaubt das, dass eigene Weltbild Fakt wäre. Gerade bei Dingen die uns jeden Tag vorgesetzt werden. Ich hab hier genug Material im Thread gepostet, gerade von ÖFR "freien" Sendern, die im Grunde genau das Gegenteil von dem beweisen, als das wir hier weder in einer Demokratie leben, noch in irgendeiner Weise frei sind.

Dies aber im Grunde, bei all der ******* die hier bei uns oder auch im Rest der Welt abläuft, eigentlich jeder auch weis. Man will sich halt nicht in seiner kleinen vermeintlich heilen Welt gestört fühlen und sich der Realität stellen, das es doch anders sein könnte wie es uns jeden Tag erzählt wird. Gerade im Hinblick was dieses Freund/ Feind denken angeht. Sind wir da in unserer tollen Demokratie nicht viel weiter wie vor 100 Jahren und dies finde ich erschreckend.

Die Sachen die ich hier bisher gepostet habe, beziehen sich direkt auf unsere ignorante Lebensweise und dessen Konsequenzen und die geopolitischen Ursachen unterscheiden sich in keinster Weise um das was es schon mit Hitler oder Kaiser Deutschland ging. Nämlich um den Status Quo derer die, die Ressourcen für unseren tollen way of life seit Beginn der Industrialisierung kontrollieren und um das was es bei Russland, Iran, Venezuela, Syrien, Irak, Libyen usw. usf. geht, ist nichts anderes was schon seit Jahrhunderten auf Grundlage unser aller Lebensweise geht.

Finde es sowieso lustig von denen die mich hier kritisieren, das mehr auf das Verschwörungs- bzw. Meinungsthema eingegangen wird, als wie um den Inhalt meiner Kritik unserer Lebensweise und dessen geopolitischen Konsequenzen. Aber da ich ja nun den Verschwörungstheoretiker Stempel von einigen hier bekommen habe, weil ich denke das 9/11 nicht so abgelaufen ist und mit allen Konsequenzen danach, so wie es uns offiziell weis gemacht wurde, brauch man sich mit den Quellen und meiner Meinung nicht weiter zu befassen.

Und allein darüber zu spekulieren wie ich zu AFD stehe, nachdem was ich alles hier bisher gepostet habe, bleibt im Grunde nur das hier  aber wenn man Russland und dessen Aktivitäten in Schutz nimmt, muss man dahingehend ja gleich in entsprechende Schubladen gedrückt werden. Ihr könnt von mir aus ruhig weiterhin den täglichen bullshit glauben, den sie euch vorsetzen und der im Grunde genauso Meinungspropaganda ist wie das was ihr bei Russland kritisiert und die euch damit Meinungsmache mäßig vordiktieren was ihr zu denken, zu glauben und zu lesen habt. Ich schaue mir alle Seiten an und lasse mein Denken nicht zensieren oder lenken, unabhängig davon wie abstrus eine Meinung oder ein Thema ist.

Und lasse mir vor allem auch nicht vorschreiben und erzählen wer mein angeblicher Feind oder Freund ist. Weder von Politiker, noch von der Gesellschaft und damit der breiten Masse ansich. Wo uns das schon etliche male hingebracht hat, muss ich glaube ich nicht erwähnen und wenn man sich die teile&herrsche Überschriften unserer Mainstream Medien anschaut und worauf der Fokus gelegt wird, nicht nur im geo- sondern auch im innenpolitischen Sinne, dann brauch man im Grunde nicht wirklich mehr über vermeintliche Meinungsfreiheit diskutieren, wenn dies von der großen Mehrheit hier als Fakt und unumstößliche Wahrheit akzeptiert wird.

Aber solang wir alle weiter diese Lebensweise führen, ist dahingehend alles Schall und Rauch und ändert rein gar nichts an den Konsequenzen oder wieder einmal an unserem Schicksal, solang wir alle weiterhin dieses Spiel hier mitspielen, dieses System mit unserer Energie, Arbeitskraft und unserem Geld unterstützen und nach der Devise leben, nach uns die Sintflut. 

Daher könnt ihr mich gerne in so viele Schubladen stecken wie ihr wollt, aber ändert wie gesagt nichts an den Fakten und dessen Konsequenzen unserer ignoranten Lebensweise hier und dementsprechend wird auch wieder die Kausalität greifen und ja, das Ende ist wirklich nah ! Wüsste man aber auch alles wenn man sich denn damit befassen und kritisch auseinandersetzen würde.


----------



## Oi!Olli (12. November 2019)

Du hSzvdas mit der Meinungsfreiheit nicht verstanden.


----------



## Verak (12. November 2019)

Ne ihr habt noch nicht kapiert das die vermeintliche Meinungsfreiheit hier, einzig und allein an den wirtschaftlichen Erfolg gekoppelt ist. Mal schauen wie es laufen und aussehen wird, wenn hier bald wirtschaftstechnisch die Lichter ausgehen.


----------



## Bongripper666 (12. November 2019)

Ich habe es nach noch nicht einmal 1 Seite aufgegeben. Wieder keine lesenswerte Diskussion, an der man sich beteiligen möchte.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. November 2019)

Hier kann sich jeder aus erster Hand darüber informieren, wie es tatsächlich um die Freiheit in Rußland bestellt ist.
Gibt es in Deutschland oder gar in den USA so ein weltweit bekanntes oppositionsnahes Medium? Ach ne, Opposition haben wir ja keine...

The Moscow Times


----------



## Zappaesk (13. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Gibt es in Deutschland oder gar in den USA so ein weltweit bekanntes oppositionsnahes Medium? Ach ne, Opposition haben wir ja keine...



CNN
Washington Post
...

Ich weiß nicht, aber ich glaube die sind erheblich bekannter als die Moscow Times.  In D sehe ich jedenfalls ein sehr breites Spektrum an Publikationen, die aus allen möglichen politischen Richtungen berichten - regierungskritisch oder auch nicht, oft je nach Thema schwankend. Eine Zeitung, die sich explizit oppositionsnah gibt finde ich generell kritisch, weil zu journalismus einfach mehr gehört als gegen die Regierung zu sein. Halbwegs objektive Berichterstattung ist weder oppositionell, noch regierungsfreundlich. 

Das dies nicht immer gelingt (oder eigentlich sogar selten) liegt daran, dass die Artikel eben von Menschen recherchiert und geschrieben werden - das geht nie ohne dass die eigene Meinung zumindest unterschwellig reinspielt. Deswegen informiert man sich ja auch über interessante Themen aus verschiedenen Quellen.

Wer explizit oppositionelle Meinungen hören will, der findet doch immer noch die Publikationen der einzelnen Parteien und Verbände bzw den entsprechenden Stiftungen. Ob das dann per se die besseren Quellen sind um sich zu nem Thema zu informieren sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. November 2019)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> CNN
> Washington Post


Das ist keine Opposition, gehören zum Zwei-Parteien-System. Wären sie mit Rußland vergleichbar, dann würden sie einen vom Ausland (z.B. Putin) favorisierten reichen Oligarchen unterstützen, der sich mit rechtsradikalen Äußerungen einen Namen gemacht hat. Womit wir beim Punkt wären. Der Marionette wurde die Kandidatur untersagt, da schäumen unsere Medien über. Bei Moscow Times finde ich zu Nawalny nichts. Wie frei sind unsere Medien, die letztendlich immer die US-Haltung wiederspiegeln?

Und ich sprach im Übrigen von großen Medien, nicht von jeder kleinen Seite. Davon gibt es genug. Die sind aber nur sehr bedingt zu Informationszwecken zu gebrauchen, weil die Voreingenommenheit Programm ist.


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. November 2019)

Die USA mag faktisch mir 2 Parteien haben. Ist aber immer noch mehr als in Russland. Wo man sich die Wahlen inzwischen sparen kann.

Als Journalist würde ich auch eher in den USA leben. In Russland lebt man doch etwas unsicherer.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. November 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die USA mag faktisch mir 2 Parteien haben. Ist aber immer noch mehr als in Russland. Wo man sich die Wahlen inzwischen sparen kann.
> 
> Als Journalist würde ich auch eher in den USA leben. In Russland lebt man doch etwas unsicherer.


Das ist beides falsch. Es gibt in den USA auch Grüne und Falconisten und was weiß ich. Ändert nichts am Zweiparteiensystem.
Und das ist das russische Parlament:
Duma – Wikipedia

Man kann sich also einfach informieren und so vermeidet man es zumindest, Swachsinn zu verbreiten. Aber die Washington Bobs können sich natürlich nicht vorher informieren, dann wären nämlich all ihre "Argumente" dahin.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. November 2019)

Ich sagte faktisch. Dank des dortigen Wahlsystems schaffen es Kandidaten anderer Parteien höchstens bei Direktwahlen. Den Link zur Duma hat mich nicht widerlegt eher gestärkt. Die Opposition ist dort zur Zeit ein Feigenblatt.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. November 2019)

Das liegt daran, daß Putin das brachliegende Land wieder auf die Beine gestellt hat.

https://i.redd.it/uq8oisiskce01.jpg

Wer versucht, dagegen zu argumentieren, hat bereits verloren.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. November 2019)

Jetzt weiß ich wo ich dich einordnen kann.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. November 2019)

Na, das war ja klar...


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wer versucht, dagegen zu argumentieren, hat bereits verloren.


Damit hast du dich selber disqualifiziert.

In Russland  gehts wirtschaftlich den Bach runter... und deswegen kriegen die im Kreml langsam Schiss.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Damit hast du dich selber disqualifiziert.
> 
> In Russland  gehts wirtschaftlich den Bach runter... und deswegen kriegen die im Kreml langsam Schiss.


Wo ihr immer eure Behauptungen hernehmt ist mir völlig schleierhaft.
Russland - Bruttoinlandsprodukt (BIP) bis 2024 | Statista


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wo ihr immer eure Behauptungen hernehmt ist mir völlig schleierhaft.
> Russland - Bruttoinlandsprodukt (BIP) bis 2024 | Statista


Dann lies mal auch den Text unter der Statistik



> Das Bruttoinlandsprodukt (BIP) von Russland hat sich gegenüber dem Vorjahr leicht erhöht und beträgt im Jahr 2018 circa 1,66 Billionen US-Dollar. Damit liegt nicht nur der Höchststand von 2013 noch in weiter Ferne, selbst vor zehn Jahren war das BIP von Russland deutlich höher.



Und hier mal ein netter Artikel zum Thema:Wohlstand für wenige

Ausser Öl -  und Gasexporte hat Russland nicht viel zu bieten. Und davon profitieren nur wenige.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. November 2019)

Rußland erholt sich gerade von den Sanktionen, die unsere Marionetten im Auftrage der USA gegen Rußland verhängt haben. Den Einbruch in gleicher Höhe haben wir also in Europa auch zu verzeichnen, nur verteilt der sich eben auf mehrere Länder.
Ich habe die Statistik auch nur angeführt, um das Wachstum zu verdeutlichen. Die genannten absoluten Zahlen sind Unsinn, weil da erst in Dollar konvertiert wird (nominal).
Beispiel Bic-Mac Index:  Big-Mac-Index: Preise fuer einen Big Mac weltweit 2019 | Statista
Ein Bic Mac kostet in den USA 5,74 $ und in Rußland 2,04 $. Das bedeutet, daß der Verkauf eines Bic Macs in den USA 5,74 $ zum BIP hinzuaddiert, aber in Rußland nur 2,04 $. So entsteht eine verfälschende Statistik, denn die wirtschaftliche Leistung (Herstellung eines Big Macs) ist dieselbe.
Deswegen ziehen wir nicht nominal, sondern ppp zum Vergleich heran und da sieht es dann ganz anders aus, Rußland ist die sechstgrößte Volkswirtschaft der Welt (2019):
List of countries by GDP (PPP) - Wikipedia


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2019)

Und wieviel macht  davon der Export von Öl und Gas aus?
Wer profitiert davon?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. November 2019)

Wieviel ist bei uns Export, gerade von Autos und Maschinen, und profitiere ich davon?


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wieviel ist bei uns Export, gerade von Autos und Maschinen, und profitiere ich davon?


Blöder Vergleich. VW hat alleine schon über eine halbe Million Beschäftigte.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. November 2019)

Sogar mehr. Knapp 250.000 in Deutschland. Das spielt aber eher meinem Argument in die Hände. Gazprom zählt 470.000 Mitarbeiter.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (14. November 2019)

Hoffentlich sperrt der Putin Counter Strike, das wäre mal eine sinnvolle Maßnahme


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2019)

Nur das VW nicht die gesamte deutsche Autoindustrie ist und Maschinenbau käme ja auch noch dazu.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. November 2019)

schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sperrt der Putin Counter Strike, das wäre mal eine sinnvolle Maßnahme [emoji38]


Wenn sie ein eigenes Netz haben können sie nicht mehr zu uns.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (14. November 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wenn sie ein eigenes Netz haben können sie nicht mehr zu uns.



Das hört sich doch sehr gut an


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur das VW nicht die gesamte deutsche Autoindustrie ist und Maschinenbau käme ja auch noch dazu.


VW und Gazprom sind die jeweils größten Unternehmen im Land. Und VW vereint eine Menge Firmen unter sich, woraus sich seine Größe ergibt.  Aber inwiefern das Rußland irgendwie schlecht macht, ist mir schleierhaft. Die stehen weit besser da als wir mit ihren geringen Schulden und hohen Reserven.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. November 2019)

Zum Thema:
Wenn die Amis ihren erklärten Feinden (laut Trump auch wir, die EU), das Internet abdrehen (unter Obama wurde der Schutz des Netzes durch die Regierung aufgehoben), dann könnt ihr euch hier nicht einmal mehr ausheulen, weil unsere verantwortungslose Politik lieber bunte Welt gespielt hat. Die Russen werden dann noch Internet haben, ihre Wirtschaft nicht zusammenbrechen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. November 2019)

Russland verteilt übrigens fürs schleimen keine Visa.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. November 2019)

Da ist sicher irgendwo ein CSD auf dem du rumhamplen kannst. Aber zieh dir was an, es ist kalt draußen.


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> VW und Gazprom sind die jeweils größten Unternehmen im Land. Und VW vereint eine Menge Firmen unter sich, woraus sich seine Größe ergibt.


Du hattest den Vergleich ja mit der deutschen Exportwirtschaft genannt.
Und dazu gehören eben noch mehr Firmen. Und aus dem Maschinenbau die wurden noch gar nicht genannt.
Ein Großteil der deutschen Arbeitsplätze hängt dahinter.



> Aber inwiefern das Rußland irgendwie schlecht macht, ist mir schleierhaft. Die stehen weit besser da als wir mit ihren geringen Schulden und hohen Reserven.


Ich will Russland nicht schlecht machen. Aber du hast anscheinend den Artikel nicht gelesen den ich verlinkt hatte.
So gut geht es Russland eben nicht. Vor allem dem normalen Bürger dort.
Das spürt Putin auch und deswegen wird vermehrt zu Propaganda gegriffen.
Um mögliche Proteste und Unruhen schon vorher im Keim zu ersticken.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du hattest den Vergleich ja mit der deutschen Exportwirtschaft genannt.
> Und dazu gehören eben noch mehr Firmen. Und aus dem Maschinenbau die wurden noch gar nicht genannt.
> Ein Großteil der deutschen Arbeitsplätze hängt dahinter.
> 
> ...


Nein, habe ich nicht. Unsere Medien sind nicht neutral und versuchen, uns im Rahmen ihrer Anbindung an die Regierung zu manipulieren und gegen Rußland aufzubringen. Das fängt damit an, daß wir wenig bis nichts über den Naziputsch in der Ukraine erfahren, die anschließende "Krim-Besetzung" aber Dauerbrenner ist.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9e/Countries_by_GDP_(PPP)_Per_Capita_in_2015.svg

Viel interessanter als das was unsere Medien uns verklickern wollen, ist was Putin selbst zum Thema sagt:
Putin: So wird Russland Wohlstand und Leben der Buerger qualitativ veraendern - Sputnik Deutschland


----------



## AchtBit (15. November 2019)

Hätten sie gern aber glaub ich nicht.  Das wird nicht mehr als ein Furz im Darm bleiben. Mal abgesehen von dem Problem der weltweiten Verfügbarkeit,  definiert sich das Internet nicht durch eine Administrative sondern es ist die Summe der eigeninitiativ kommunizierenden Usern weltweit. So war und ist es beim Ami und die Russen werden auch lernen müssen, wenn man sowas ankündigt und weiter stilisiert, so wird das genau den gegenteiligen Effekt zur Folge haben.  

Die Tour,  wir haben es bereits beschlossen, dass ihr alle mit uns spielen müsst.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. November 2019)

Bild bringt es auf den Punkt:

▶︎ Russische Onlinedienste funktionieren auch, wenn ausländische Kräfte Verbindungen aus Russland nach außen kappen sollten.

▶︎ Der innerrussische Verkehr (zum Beispiel E-Mails) kann nicht vom Ausland abgefangen und analysiert werden.

Russland: Test mit RuNet statt Internet ab November  -
	Politik Ausland -
	Bild.de


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich nicht. Unsere Medien sind nicht neutral und versuchen, uns im Rahmen ihrer Anbindung an die Regierung zu manipulieren und gegen Rußland aufzubringen.


Ja, die ganz schlimme deutsche Lügenpresse.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja, die ganz schlimme deutsche Lügenpresse.


Sobald der Ami seine Finger im Spiel hat oder es um Migration und ihre Nebeneffekte geht, sind die meist nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. November 2019)

Umso bemerkenswerter, dass dir die Bild die Sache auf den Punkt bringt...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. November 2019)

In der Tat.  Man hätte eher was von totaler Kontrolle und sowas erwartet. Wenn ich aber anderen das "Ausschlußverfahren" vorwerfe, so mache ich mich doch lächerlich, wenn ich es ebenfalls anwende. Also kommt bei mir auch die Bild vor, da bin ich ganz objektiv und freiheitlich


----------



## DIY-Junkie (15. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja, die ganz schlimme deutsche Lügenpresse.


Viel Spaß beim Stöbern: Archiv - Staendige Publikumskonferenz der oeff.-rechtl. Medien • Forum anzeigen - Programmbeschwerden


----------



## Poulton (15. November 2019)

Die Creme de la Kremlin gibt sich hier mal wieder die Klinge in die Hand. 



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Stöbern: Archiv - Staendige Publikumskonferenz der oeff.-rechtl. Medien • Forum anzeigen - Programmbeschwerden


Staendige Publikumskonferenz – Psiram


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Creme de la Kremlin gibt sich hier mal wieder die Klinge in die Hand.


Der Kreml erpresst uns nicht wie eure Lieblingsgangster, die aus Washington.

New U.S. envoy warns German firms to wind down business in Iran - Reuters
Trump considering sanctions over Russia's Nord Stream 2 natgas pipeline - Reuters


----------



## Leob12 (15. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Der Kreml erpresst uns nicht wie eure Lieblingsgangster, die aus Washington.
> 
> New U.S. envoy warns German firms to wind down business in Iran - Reuters
> Trump considering sanctions over Russia's Nord Stream 2 natgas pipeline - Reuters


Natürlich nicht. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Da ist sicher irgendwo ein CSD auf dem du rumhamplen kannst. Aber zieh dir was an, es ist kalt draußen.


Ganz andere Richtung.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (15. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Creme de la Kremlin gibt sich hier mal wieder die Klinge in die Hand.
> Staendige Publikumskonferenz – Psiram


Was willst du damit sagen? Russische Medien zitieren Kritik an deutschen Berichten Medien über (hauptsächlich) Russland. Und weiter?
Du könntest dir wenigstens die Mühe machen und dich mit dem Inhalt beschäftigen, denn nur darum geht es.

Oder wollen wir uns lieber darüber streiten, wer Deutungshoheit hat und wer nicht? Ich glaube nicht, dass das zielführend ist.


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. November 2019)

Interessant das deutsche Medien ja alle beeinflusst sind, russische Medien natürlich nicht. Nicht mal wenn Verbindungen in den Kremel bekannt sind. Seltsam.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (15. November 2019)

Das hab ich nicht gesagt. Wo steht denn da was zu Verbindungen zum Kreml? Bin ich blind? Es ist zwar Freitag aber ...


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. November 2019)

Ich meinte eher unseren Vogelmann. 

ABer gut kommen wir zur dir, willst du behaupten, dass die deutschen Medien unter staatlicher Kontrolle stehen und zwar stärker, als es in Russland der Fall ist?


----------



## DIY-Junkie (16. November 2019)

Ich verstehe zwar immer noch nicht, was du meinst, aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: Nein, das behaupte ich nicht und glaube ich auch nicht.
Wie das Verhältnis der Medien zum (deutschen) Staat ist... das würde jetzt hier zu weit führen und gehört auch nicht zum Thema.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Interessant das deutsche Medien ja alle beeinflusst sind, russische Medien natürlich nicht. Nicht mal wenn Verbindungen in den Kremel bekannt sind. Seltsam.


Wenn die Verbindungen bekannt sind, was meckerst du dann? Hier geht es um angeblich unabhängige Medien, die uns hierüber im Unklaren lassen:
https://offgraun.files.wordpress.com/2016/11/ukraine-president-nazi-salute.jpg

Nazi-Jäger Medien, die jeden zum Nazi verklären, der nicht in allen Punkten ihre Meinung (sollten die als neutrale Medien überhaupt eine haben???) teilt, decken also den großen Naziputsch. Wie kommts?

Maidan: Der verklaerte Aufstand | Telepolis


----------



## cryon1c (16. November 2019)

Putin&co tun irgendwie alles um sich von der westlichen Welt abzuschotten was ich sehr schade finde. Denn wenn es darum geht uns Gas zu verkaufen sind sie ganz vorne mit dabei, aber sobald es nicht um das dicke Geld geht - sofort abschotten.

Und die Russen sind viel zu faul um sich durchzusetzen und für Frieden und Zusammenhalt zu kämpfen. 

Und nur weil Russland versucht im Netz eigene Dienste, eigene Zahlungsmethoden und sogar eigene DNS-Server aufzustellen, wird das denen nicht helfen. Im Inland können sie kein Geld verdienen, sie müssen exportieren und das in Massen, daher verstehe ich nicht warum sie sich immer wieder mit allen anlegen mit denen sie handeln sollen.
Hier ist ein massiver Unterschied zu China, wo es ein ähnliches System gibt, wo aber der eigene Markt das allein wegen der Menschenanzahl halten kann..


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Putin&co tun irgendwie alles um sich von der westlichen Welt abzuschotten was ich sehr schade finde. Denn wenn es darum geht uns Gas zu verkaufen sind sie ganz vorne mit dabei, aber sobald es nicht um das dicke Geld geht - sofort abschotten.
> 
> Und die Russen sind viel zu faul um sich durchzusetzen und für Frieden und Zusammenhalt zu kämpfen.
> 
> ...


Rußland schottet sich nicht ab, wir grenzen sie aus. Dafür, daß sie uns den Arsch retten.


----------



## cryon1c (16. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Rußland schottet sich nicht ab, wir grenzen sie aus. Dafür, daß sie uns den Arsch retten.



Niemand grenzt Russland aus, außer sie selbst.
Putin führt eine harte Anti-West Politik, unterdrückt brutal alles was nicht seinem Weltbild entspricht und führt immer mehr Überwachung und Abschottung ein, das Zeug ist teils härter als das was in China üblich ist. Das haben sich Russen aber selbst zuzuschreiben, seit der Zarenzeit wählen die durchgehend halbe Diktatoren die mal in die andere oder andere Richtung kippen aber immer extrem werden.
Abweichungen von der giftigen Politik gibt es nur dann wenn massive Gewinne winken - der Luxus will ja irgendwie finanziert werden. Davon kommt in der Bevölkerung nix an. 

Wo hat Russland uns den Hintern gerettet? Mit Gaslieferungen? Mit dem brutalen zerschlagen der Protestbewegungen dort? Mit Abschottung von der gesamten EU und NA? 
Dazu hat Russland einen massiven Ausverkauf von allem begonnen was sich fangen, sägen oder ausbuddeln lässt und das meiste geht an China. Klar, das Land ist riesig, hat so viel Fläche und Bodenschätze wie das ganze Europa zusammen und noch mehr, aber auch die sind endlich. Chinesen sind in Russland auf dem Vormarsch, verwenden extrem giftigen Dünger&Unkrautvernichter, sägen ganze Wälder ab ohne auch nur einen Baum wieder anzupflanzen, haben sich mittlerweile auch an das Wasser vom Baikalsee rangemacht, in 50 Jahren haben wir da Mondlandschaften die so vergiftet sind das sie unbenutzbar werden für eine sehr lange Zeit. 

P.S. ich spreche Russisch, ist meine Muttersprache. Und ich würde Russland gerne in enger Zusammenarbeit mit der EU und USA sehen, mit Japan usw. Visafrei reisen können in beide Richtungen. Und auch arbeiten, ja - ich habe Kunden in Russland und nein, das arbeiten wird nicht einfacher wenn solche Idioten wie Putin am Steuer sind. Aber die haben den selbst gewählt, mehrfach, Russen sind irgendwie Masochisten und wollen immer von einem Diktator regiert werden.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Niemand grenzt Russland aus, außer sie selbst.
> Putin führt eine harte Anti-West Politik, unterdrückt brutal alles was nicht seinem Weltbild entspricht und führt immer mehr Überwachung und Abschottung ein, das Zeug ist teils härter als das was in China üblich ist. Das haben sich Russen aber selbst zuzuschreiben, seit der Zarenzeit wählen die durchgehend halbe Diktatoren die mal in die andere oder andere Richtung kippen aber immer extrem werden.
> Abweichungen von der giftigen Politik gibt es nur dann wenn massive Gewinne winken - der Luxus will ja irgendwie finanziert werden. Davon kommt in der Bevölkerung nix an.
> 
> ...


Das sind alles Unwahrheiten. Der Westen hat Rußland sanktioniert und man bereitet sich dort auf einen neuen Kalten Krieg vor, gerade in der IT, hardware- und softwareseitig. Es werden auch keine Demos zerschlagen oder normale Dinge verboten. Den Markt, den sich die Europäer mit ihren irrsinnigen Sanktionen selbst genommen haben, bedienen jetzt andere Handelspartner.
Ohne Assad und Putin, die neuen Feindbilder des Westens (beide sind übrigens sehr westlich geprägt), hätte ISIS jetzt alles übernommen und ein ölreiches Kalifat errichtet. Tägliche Terrorangriffe, die jeden Tag zunehmen, wären die Folge gewesen, schlimmer als die täglichen Angriffe, die es nach Saddam Hussein gab. ISIS hat übrigens sein kleines Kalifat bereits 2006 ausgerufen als Islamischer Staat im Irak und hat davor Al-Qaida im Irak geheißen. Es sind also die Selben, die uns im letzten Jahrzehnt zugesetzt haben.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. November 2019)

Ach ja die Sanktionen, wieso kamen die noch mal? Ach so weil man sich einwn Teil der Ukraine geschnappt hat. (Nebenbei wundert es mich wieso andere Länder nicht schon über Ausweisung der Russen nachdenken, hinterher kommt man noch auf didnIdeen diese Bevölkerungsteile auch zu "schützen").


----------



## Andregee (16. November 2019)

Russland hat eben den Fehler begangen nicht wie unter Jelzins Ägide geplant, seine Rohstoffe quasi gratis ausplündern zu lassen. Das gehört sich nicht. Der Iran und Mossadegh hätten ein Mahnmal für die Folgen derartiger Vergehen seinen müssen. So trägt natürlich einzig Russland die Verantwortung für den gefolgten Konfrontationskurs[emoji848]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ach ja die Sanktionen, wieso kamen die noch mal? Ach so weil man sich einwn Teil der Ukraine geschnappt hat. (Nebenbei wundert es mich wieso andere Länder nicht schon über Ausweisung der Russen nachdenken, hinterher kommt man noch auf didnIdeen diese Bevölkerungsteile auch zu "schützen").


Das war eine Reaktion auf den Naziputsch und die Krimbewohner sind heilfroh, daß die Russen gekommen sind. Das legst du dir ja schön zurecht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. November 2019)

Ach bitte Russland hat eine willkommene Gelegenheit bekommen und direkt Tatsachen geschaffen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ach bitte Russland hat eine willkommene Gelegenheit bekommen und direkt Tatsachen geschaffen.


Das sind mit Verlaub hirnlose Unterstellungen. Man hat sich in letzter Instanz geweigert das EU Association Agreement zu unterschreiben und prompt fluteten Nazimassen das Land und stürzten die legitime Regierung. Dabei waren die Amis federführend. Wo bleibt dein Aufschrei? 
Übrigens: Judenmörder Bandera hat jetzt seinen eigenen Feiertag:*** feiert Geburtstag des NS-Kollaborateurs Stepan Bandera — RT Deutsch[/url]

Was meinst du, wie es da jetzt zugeht 

Aber zur Krim:
Hauptsächlich von Russen bevölkert, hauptsächlich russisch wird dort gesprochen und das nicht erst seit der "Besetzung". Nur 25 % sind Ukrainer. Putin hat also nur seine Landsleute beschützt. Die haben natürlich für den Anschluß an die russische Förderation gestimmt - als Republik Krim.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. November 2019)

Oh ich hab mich durchaus kritisch zum Putsch geäußert. Ist nur kein Grund mal eben einen Landesteil zu besetzen. Die "Russen" waren übrigens Bürger der Ukraine. Es sind also Separatisten. Wie ich schon sagte diverse ehemalige Ostblockländer dürften sich schon überlegt haben wie man verhindert das die dortige russische Minderheit plötzlich auch wieder zu Russland will (natürlich inklusive Grund und Boden).


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

Bei den Methoden die da angwendet werden, Islamisten in Syrien, Nazis in der Ukraine, Faschisten in Venezuela, ist jedes Mittel recht, um dem beizukommen. Alles andere ist stark parteiisch und läuft den eigenen angeblichen Werten zu 100 % konträr.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. November 2019)

Schön das du es einsiehst. Dann darf man ja auch Autokraten wie Russland entgegentreten. Dann warte ich auf deine Entschuldigung.

Bin mal gespannt ob der Rest der Welt Russland dann vom normalen Internet abschottet. Putintrolle muss man ja nicht unbedingt im Netz haben.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

Donald Trump wants to 'close up' the Internet


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. November 2019)

Du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

Welche Frage?


----------



## cryon1c (16. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Das war eine Reaktion auf den Naziputsch und die Krimbewohner sind heilfroh, daß die Russen gekommen sind. Das legst du dir ja schön zurecht.



Wo sind die froh und über was? Dort gab es Krieg, es gab unzählige tote, die Region ist mittlerweile richtig am Ar*** - Banken, Internetanbieter, Ladenketten - keiner will da arbeiten, Tourismus der da war ist auch eingebrochen und die Leute sind angepisst.

Ukraine ist übrigens ein weltoffenes, friedliches und interessantes Land wo die Bewohner gut mit allen anderen klarkommen. Sie haben jetzt Visafrei in Europa, das Land kommt langsam wieder voran und wird immer westlicher (weil Russen denen Zugang zu allem abgeriegelt haben - schon lange vor der Krim-Geschichte).
Hier mal paar Beispiele: QIWI (Zahlungsmethode, ähnlich wie Paypal) - in der Ukraine nicht einfach weil Russland rumspinnt. VK? Blockiert von den Russen. Und das zieht sich schon lange.
Russland führt eine irre und ziemlich aggressive Politik gegen den Westen. Kommt nur nichts raus, Russland hat mittlerweile eine sehr marode Streitkraft, die Leute haben es satt weil sie drunter leiden, es gibt jeden Monat Proteste in Moskau (zeigt hier aber keine Sau) und wir haben es auch satt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Welche Frage?




Ob die Medien in Russland objektiver sind, oder unabhängiger.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wo sind die froh und über was? Dort gab es  Krieg, es gab unzählige tote, die Region ist mittlerweile richtig am  Ar*** - Banken, Internetanbieter, Ladenketten - keiner will da arbeiten,  Tourismus der da war ist auch eingebrochen und die Leute sind  angepisst.
> 
> Ukraine ist übrigens ein weltoffenes, friedliches und interessantes Land  wo die Bewohner gut mit allen anderen klarkommen. Sie haben jetzt  Visafrei in Europa, das Land kommt langsam wieder voran und wird immer  westlicher (weil Russen denen Zugang zu allem abgeriegelt haben - schon  lange vor der Krim-Geschichte).
> Hier mal paar Beispiele: QIWI (Zahlungsmethode, ähnlich wie Paypal) - in  der Ukraine nicht einfach weil Russland rumspinnt. VK? Blockiert von  den Russen. Und das zieht sich schon lange.
> Russland führt eine irre und ziemlich aggressive Politik gegen den  Westen. Kommt nur nichts raus, Russland hat mittlerweile eine sehr  marode Streitkraft, die Leute haben es satt weil sie drunter leiden, es  gibt jeden Monat Proteste in Moskau (zeigt hier aber keine Sau) und wir  haben es auch satt.


So sieht es aus:*** shares Moscow's concerns over Ukraine’s nuclear deal with US — RT World News[/url]




Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ob die Medien in Russland objektiver sind, oder unabhängiger.


Weiß ich doch nicht. Was ich mitbekomme sind Sputnik, RT und Tass. Übertrieben wird da schon, aber im Großen und Ganzen stimmts. Was man von der Wahrheitspresse nicht immer behaupten kann. Und da weiß man auch bescheid, woher die News kommen.
Außerdem spielts keine Rolle, wenn ich mir eine Zeitung kaufe oder eine News lese, dann bin ich Kunde und habe insofern Anspruch auf den unabhängigen Journalismus, der beworben wird. Also, wenn die jetzt hingehen und nennen sich Israelnetz, dann weiß ich bescheid und brauch mich nachher auch nicht über die dargestellten Meinungen zu beschweren, sofern ich eine andere habe. Bei Sachverhalten sieht das natürlich anders aus, ab und zu landet mal mein Kommentar dort.


----------



## cryon1c (17. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> So sieht es aus:*** shares Moscow's concerns over Ukraine’s nuclear deal with US — RT World News[/url]



Ukraine ist so ziemlich das letzte Land welches nukleare Probleme unterschätzen würde. 
Dort ist schon die schlimmste von Menschen verursachte Katastrophe passiert, seit dem sind sie verdammt vorsichtig geworden.
Tschernobyl 2.0 will dort keiner, 1.0 hat denen gereicht.
So viel dazu.

Abgesehen davon wollen die ja von Russland weg, so weit es geht. Da sie ihr Land nicht wegteleportieren können, versuchen sie wenigstens die Abhängigkeit von Russland zu minimieren - egal ob es um Gas, nuklearen Treibstoff oder Onlinedienste geht.
Russland hat  in den letzten Jahren bewiesen das sie alles mögliche tun werden um dem Westen zu schaden. Egal worum es geht, Russland stellt sich immer gegen die EU und speziell gegen die USA. Das sie mit der USA nicht klarkommen ist nix neues, aber aktuell geht es allen westlichen Ländern schlechter wegen ihrer Politik und das wollen weder wir noch die Einwohner dort.
Schließlich wollen sie auch unsere Autos fahren, unsere Waren bekommen und unsere Technologien nutzen - und nicht nur das was Mütterchen Russland so zu bieten hat.
Fahr mal einen Lada, das ist ein Höllengefährt - egal welches Modell xD


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. November 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ukraine


Wieder nur Behauptungen, auf einmal ist euch auch das Atompotential des Konjflikts egal


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. November 2019)

Also hier ist noch mehr:

Drei Jahre ohne VKontakte: Wo unterhalten sich die Ukrainer im Internet und was wird aus dem Verbot der russischen sozialen Netzwerke | Gesellschaft | Ukraine-Nachrichten

Die Ukraine hat also VK gesperrt. Nichts als Lügen und Propaganda, was man hier von den Amitrollen vorgesetzt bekommt.


----------



## cryon1c (17. November 2019)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Also hier ist noch mehr:
> 
> Drei Jahre ohne VKontakte: Wo unterhalten sich die Ukrainer im Internet und was wird aus dem Verbot der russischen sozialen Netzwerke | Gesellschaft | Ukraine-Nachrichten
> 
> Die Ukraine hat also VK gesperrt. Nichts als Lügen und Propaganda, was man hier von den Amitrollen vorgesetzt bekommt.



Ja die Ukraine hat das blockiert. Aber nicht die Einwohner die diese Plattformen nutzen möchten und dort nichts illegales getan haben.

Ukraine hat z.B. auch Yandex blockiert.
Dafür haben praktisch alle Zahlungsanbieter aus Russland aufgehört mit der Ukraine zu arbeiten, viele Shops blockieren es, da herrscht praktisch kalter Krieg wenn man das so sehen will.


----------



## Mahoy (17. November 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Russland hat  in den letzten Jahren bewiesen das sie alles mögliche tun werden um dem Westen zu schaden. Egal worum es geht, Russland stellt sich immer gegen die EU und speziell gegen die USA.



Das kann man so nicht so stehen lassen, denn mit der EU macht Russland nicht nur gerne Geschäfte, sondern auch recht gute. Was allerdings auch kein Wunder ist, denn die EU ist ein zahlungskräftiger Abnehmer, der eine Austrocknung der Staatskasse verhindert. Probleme hat Russland nur mit den Regierungen einzelner europäischer Nationen, bzw. diese haben Probleme mit Russland - oder beides.

Das ist jedoch keineswegs damit zu vergleichen, dass beispielsweise Russlands Großmachtansprüche mit denen der USA kollidieren. Dass beispielsweise ab und an deutsche Transatlantiker von Amts wegen gegen Russland schießen und ab und an mal jemand am Rande von Import-/Export-Gesprächen anfragt, ob das mit Krim nun unbedingt sein musste, lässt Mütterchen Russland ziemlich kalt. Das ist absolut alltägliches diplomatisches Ballett und belastet die Beziehungen nicht ernstlich.


----------



## AchtBit (5. Dezember 2019)

Wie auch immer.
 Internet = Wunsch 
 real = max. zum Intranet. Je nachdem wo Russland seine Stellung, gegen den Rest der Welt bezieht.


----------

